# Hurricane Ian headed toward the West Coast of Florida



## dseag2 (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm sure I am more interested in this story than most because I grew up in Tampa, Florida.  I remember many years ago when the streets by our house flooded so badly that my car went underwater up to the headlights, and that was just during many days of rain.  Fortunately, from 1966 to 1987 when I lived there we had no major hurricanes that hit Tampa.  For anyone who is familiar with Tampa, some of the most expensive old homes along Bayshore Boulevard are right on Tampa Bay, as is downtown Tampa, where Tampa General Hospital is located.  The water level is expected to rise between 5-10 feet.

Hurricane Ian is expected to make landfall in the Tampa Bay area on Wednesday as a Category 3 or 4 hurricane and may impact the area for up to 47 hours.  Based on my knowledge of Tampa and the surrounding areas, I think the amount of flooding this may cause may be devastating.  I am absolutely hoping for the best.  We went through several hurricanes, including Hurricane Andrew, during my time in South Florida.  The many days of preparation and anxiety are horrible, not to mention actually getting hit.  We left South Florida in 2006, after two hurricanes hit.  I really feel for the folks in Florida right now.

@palides2021 I know you have family in Tarpon Springs and I wish only the best for them.  For any other members living on the West Coast of Florida, I hope you have taken precautions.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 26, 2022)

Stay safe !


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes, the forecast is not good. Also concerned for Pappy, but don't know his location in FL.

Be safe, Floridians! Will be looking for updates.


----------



## Remy (Sep 26, 2022)

The more I'm hearing the sadder it gets. And the countries and areas already impacted this year.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes, it does have the potential for destruction.  Tampa Bay is particularly at risk for storm surge.  If Ian follows its forecast track it could push a lot of water up into the Bay.  Flooding much of Tampa.  It has been a long time since Tampa Bay has had a bad one.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 26, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> The water level is expected to rise between 5-10 feet


If the forecast wind and track stay as they are now I suspect it will be higher in Tampa.  Worst case for a storm surge is being on the east side of the eye at the head of a shallow water bay.  Hurricane Dennis put 4 feet of water in my house in 2005, with less wind but otherwise similar tracking and shallow water; a 12 ft storm surge...

Storm surge water does more damage and kills more people than wind in a hurricane.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 26, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> If the forecast wind and track stay as they are now I suspect it will be higher in Tampa.  Worst case for a storm surge is being on the east side of the eye at the head of a shallow water bay.  Hurricane Dennis put 4 feet of water in my house in 2005, with less wind but otherwise similar tracking and shallow water; a 12 ft storm surge...
> 
> Storm surge water does more damage and kills more people than wind in a hurricane.


Absolutely, and today's storms and hurricanes hold lots more water due to climate change.  Just looked at what happened in Puerto Rico during Fiona.  The Category doesn't seem to matter that much anymore.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

I am on edge because two people I love dearly live on the west coast of Florida...my BFF and my honorary son (HS). I was in touch with both of them last evening. My BFF and I talk almost every day and over the last few days we've been discussing how her area might be affected. She's south of Naples. She has so much going on she said she just would not be able to evacuate. But it looks like that might not be necessary for her because the forecast models have changed. She is worried about her fairly new car, however because she doesn't live that far from the beach and they may get a 3 - 5 ft surge.

My concern about my HS, who lives in Tampa, was that he and his fiancee are due to move into a new apartment building (brand new). I didn't know if they'd moved already and if they  are on the first floor with a 7 - 8 ft surge projected. Turns out they haven't moved yet because the apartment isn't quite ready. They are on the 4th floor now. His youngest daughter and her fiance just moved to Tampa a week and a half ago and thankfully are on the 3rd floor.

I'll check on my BFF and HS today, tomorrow and if possible, the remainder of the week. My prayers for anyone who will be impacted, including any members and their families. @palides2021


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

Forecast this morning has the track shifted slightly east, if the eye goes east of Tampa Bay it will not result in as much flooding.  We'll see.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I am on edge because two people I love dearly live on the west coast of Florida...


Hope your family does ok.  The latest forecast may be better news for Tampa, Naples not so much...


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I'm sure I am more interested in this story than most because I grew up in Tampa, Florida.  I remember many years ago when the streets by our house flooded so badly that my car went underwater up to the headlights, and that was just during many days of rain.  Fortunately, from 1966 to 1987 when I lived there we had no major hurricanes that hit Tampa.  For anyone who is familiar with Tampa, some of the most expensive old homes along Bayshore Boulevard are right on Tampa Bay, as is downtown Tampa, where Tampa General Hospital is located.  The water level is expected to rise between 5-10 feet.
> 
> Hurricane Ian is expected to make landfall in the Tampa Bay area on Wednesday as a Category 3 or 4 hurricane and may impact the area for up to 47 hours.  Based on my knowledge of Tampa and the surrounding areas, I think the amount of flooding this may cause may be devastating.  I am absolutely hoping for the best.  We went through several hurricanes, including Hurricane Andrew, during my time in South Florida.  The many days of preparation and anxiety are horrible, not to mention actually getting hit.  We left South Florida in 2006, after two hurricanes hit.  I really feel for the folks in Florida right now.
> 
> @palides2021 I know you have family in Tarpon Springs and I wish only the best for them.  For any other members living on the West Coast of Florida, I hope you have taken precautions.


I am so stressed over this! I have been back and forth talking to family down there constantly, trying to get them to leave. Evacuations are in force. My elderly mother is there, too. She will have someone staying with her, but I don't know if that's good enough. I told them to move out and go and stay in a hotel. No one listens to me.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I am on edge because two people I love dearly live on the west coast of Florida...my BFF and my honorary son (HS). I was in touch with both of them last evening. My BFF and I talk almost every day and over the last few days we've been discussing how her area might be affected. She's south of Naples. She has so much going on she said she just would not be able to evacuate. But it looks like that might not be necessary for her because the forecast models have changed. She is worried about her fairly new car, however because she doesn't live that far from the beach and they may get a 3 - 5 ft surge.
> 
> My concern about my HS, who lives in Tampa, was that he and his fiancee are due to move into a new apartment building (brand new). I didn't know if they'd moved already and if they  are on the first floor with a 7 - 8 ft surge projected. Turns out they haven't moved yet because the apartment isn't quite ready. They are on the 4th floor now. His youngest daughter and her fiance just moved to Tampa a week and a half ago and thankfully are on the 3rd floor.
> 
> I'll check on my BFF and HS today, tomorrow and if possible, the remainder of the week. My prayers for anyone who will be impacted, including any members and their families. @palides2021


Praying hard, too. Been back and forth with my family. Losing sleep over this. I hope they're ok, but my gut feeling says otherwise.


----------



## Remy (Sep 27, 2022)

This may be a dumb question and of coarse doesn't help with water surges and flooding. But I've wondered why houses in hurricane prone areas don't have shutters built into the houses. I wonder this every time I see people buying lumber and nailing it over the windows.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2022)

We're well inland but in the "cone".  First hurricane in this house.  It's a concrete block house with a fairly new roof, and good yard elevation, but there are five big oaks in the front yard that make me nervous.

In 44 years, I've never had damage from a hurricane but maybe I've just jinxed myself.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I am so stressed over this! I have been back and forth talking to family down there constantly, trying to get them to leave. Evacuations are in force. My elderly mother is there, too. She will have someone staying with her, but I don't know if that's good enough. I told them to move out and go and stay in a hotel. No one listens to me.


What is her situation?  These are some important questions to ask:

How close to the water is her home, and what is the elevation?  If she is more than 15 ft above sea level she is probably safe from any storm surge, that is the biggest risk.  Being along a stream can be a risk also. 
When was her home built?  If it is relatively new it should have been built to the new wind codes and be wind safe.  If it's older there are risks.  Does she have hurricane shutters or impact resistant windows?  Blow out window can cause roof failure and loss.
Are there large trees that could blow over and damage the house?  Wind borne debris can be a real hazard.
Assuming she stays is she prepared to go a week or more without electricity or running water?
If she chose to evacuate does she have a plan?  Transportation and a safe place to go are important.  Florida is hard to evacuate, traffic snarls and hotels fill up.  Getting stuck in your car in the storm is no fun.  The truth is unless there is a shelter in Tarpon Springs with room, it's probably too late.
Hoping for the best, most people get through these things just fine.  I hope she is one of them.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2022)

jujube said:


> We're well inland but in the "cone".  First hurricane in this house.  It's a concrete block house with a fairly new roof, and good yard elevation, but there are five big oaks in the front yard that make me nervous.
> 
> In 44 years, I've never had damage from a hurricane but maybe I've just jinxed myself.




Yeah,  large oaks just don't have much 'bend' in them,  if at all.  

At our old house,  we had three HUGE Pine trees that were 60 or 70 years old,  and during a hurricane or two with winds over 85+,
    they would practically  bend to the ground during a fierce wind storm.  I couldn't believe my eyes! ...   But they stayed intact.
But  our big oaks broke off  limbs every time.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

Remy said:


> But I've wondered why houses in hurricane prone areas don't have shutters built into the houses.


Most building codes in the last ~20 years have required either shutters, or impact resistant windows.  Some places plywood can be used to meet the codes.  Rarely applies to older homes.

I think the impact resistant windows are best, always one require nothing to be ready.  They have to withstand a 2x4 shot at 110 mph without failing. 

Windows are more important than many people realize.  If the front windows blow out the wind applies pressure under the roof, all to often lifting it off.  I've heard people say that should your front windows blow you should open the rest.  I understand the theory, not sure what the practice would be like.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Yeah, large oaks just don't have much 'bend' in them, if at all.


Depends on the oak.  Large live oaks that have been little trimmed with long branches reaching the ground do surprisingly well.  Well trimmed oaks, not so much.  Pines are always at risk.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2022)

We have no hurricane shutters for this house. The two front windows are large and arched and they worry me a bit.

We had plywood for the windows at the last house. Hard to put up but did the trick.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 27, 2022)

The latest forecasts for our area has Ian coming right over us on Sat at 2 in the afternoon. Who knows what the wind speed will be after it crosses the State of Georgia, but I have some work to do outside to get ready for it.
I have been through a couple of Hurricanes/Typhoons and seen what they can do. They are not to be trifled with. On Okinawa, I was always the guy who had to stay in the Operations building when they hit.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Hope your family does ok.  The latest forecast may be better news for Tampa, Naples not so much...


Thank you so much Rob. I also meant to mention that my HS's fiancee is a flight attendant. She's due to fly into Tampa this evening, so that's a concern for them. She may be diverted, thus delayed. I found I can watch Florida news via the Roku channel.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 27, 2022)

@Pappy 
We are thinking of you!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 27, 2022)

About the only "good" thing about hurricanes is that those in its path usually have several days to prepare for it....unlike tornadoes which can ravage an area with little warning.  
We were stationed in N. Carolina, in 1966 when the remnants of a hurricane came through...over 100 miles inland.  The winds were still so strong that it it snapped a big pecan tree in the backyard.  Luckily, were were in USAF base housing which had a shelter in the house, and we were able to ride it out.  As strong as it was inland, it did major damage to the more coastal regions.  
Living along the seashore in the Gulf/Eastern states is real nice, but every year there is a risk of losing everything.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Praying hard, too. Been back and forth with my family. Losing sleep over this. I hope they're ok, but my gut feeling says otherwise.


Palides, I pray they will be safe. Said a special Dua (supplemental prayer) for mine, yours and those I don't know who may be adversely affected this morning. From what my HS said, there are mandatory evacuations in place in certain zones. He is not in one of them (as of last night...that could change), but in a voluntary evacuation zone.  Do you know which one your family is in? I sure hope your mother and family reconsider and listen to you. If they are watching Florida news, they might.  Options for hotels for evacuees are being offered via Expedia and detailed information about shelters is being imparted.


----------



## Chet (Sep 27, 2022)

When vacationing at Treasure Island outside Tampa, I remember a sign saying "Elevation 1 foot" above sea level.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2022)

And so goes my day. We are just north of Tampa and already, everyone on the gulf side of highway 19 has had a mandatory evacuation order. Plus, on the web, the person in charge said there will be no emergency vehicles dispersed to the Gulf side of 19... AKA, you're on your own if you chose to stay in place. 
A small portion of how my day is going.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> If the forecast wind and track stay as they are now I suspect it will be higher in Tampa.  Worst case for a storm surge is being on the east side of the eye at the head of a shallow water bay.  Hurricane Dennis put 4 feet of water in my house in 2005, with less wind but otherwise similar tracking and shallow water; a 12 ft storm surge...
> 
> Storm surge water does more damage and kills more people than wind in a hurricane.



Don't remember what year, but, after one hurricane, I was tooling along Tampa Bay drive in about 2 foot of water, and when I looked out my window, I saw a small shark following along. Picture of a lifetime.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

My house after Hurricane Dennis in 2005, and me younger and fatter.


Top picture is my bathroom, note that sinks flow, bathtub did too, but it settled into more or less the same spot.

Middle picture is the kitchen.  Note that although Elvis survived our refrigerator ended  up on top of some plastic shelving.  Closed refrigerators float.  The beer was still cold, and I needed one at that point.

Bottom picture is our bedroom.  Note the table leg piercing the box springs.

Gave us the chance to remodel and get rid of all that pink paint from previous owners, LOL.  Hope few folks have pictures like this tomorrow!


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2022)

Yikes Rob! I'm ready for lots of rain and a little wind but I don't think it will be any worse than that by the time it gets to NC. I have a fortified metal roof installed by my certified builder especially meant for hurricanes as well as hurricane proof windows....but guess I'll find out soon enough if it's enough. I'm also on one of the most elevated lots on the island.

Surprisingly, I'm finding that nobody on the barrier island here worries at all no matter what the category is. They just leave when told and fix whatever when they return. I'm the exception since I'm new but trying my best to adopt that carefree islander way of come-what-may and developing the Patience of Job for the repairmen on island time lol. We've gone a few years now without any hurricane activity


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> And so goes my day. We are just north of Tampa and already, everyone on the gulf side of highway 19 has had a mandatory evacuation order. Plus, on the web, the person in charge said there will be no emergency vehicles dispersed to the Gulf side of 19... AKA, you're on your own if you chose to stay in place.
> A small portion of how my day is going.
> 
> View attachment 241644 View attachment 241645


Oh, that's right, you're Florida based now.
No, you just _cannot_ be wiped out again!  
Be safe.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> My house after Hurricane Dennis in 2005, and me younger and fatter.
> 
> View attachment 241654
> Top picture is my bathroom, note that sinks flow, bathtub did too, but it settled into more or less the same spot.
> ...


What a mess, Rob. I am praying you and yours will not be affected. If you still have Elvis, keep him safe. Seriously tho' be safe.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

@Lara just noticed your picture, is it new, or am I a poor observer?

Thanks, I like seeing the pictures of folks here, very pretty lady!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2022)

Lara said:


> Yikes Rob! I'm ready for lots of rain and a little wind but I don't think it will be any worse than that by the time it gets to NC. I have a fortified metal roof installed by my certified builder especially meant for hurricanes as well as hurricane proof windows....but guess I'll find out soon enough if it's enough.
> 
> Surprisingly, I'm finding that nobody on the barrier island here worries at all no matter what the category is. They just leave when told and fix whatever when they return. I'm the exception since I'm new but trying my best to adopt that carefree islander way of come-what-will and developing the Patience of Job for the repairmen on island time lol. We've gone a few years no without any hurricane activity


Your place sounds very safe Lara. I don't think you're in harms way, but , in case.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> What a mess, Rob. I am praying you and yours will not be affected.


Thanks, and yes Elvis is safe and well, couldn't get rid of him now!

We have moved to Utah, however I still have a number of friends right in the path of this thing.  That is why I am watching it closely.  Fortunately my brothers and their families are in North Florida, not in the storm's direct path.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What is her situation?  These are some important questions to ask:
> 
> How close to the water is her home, and what is the elevation?  If she is more than 15 ft above sea level she is probably safe from any storm surge, that is the biggest risk.  Being along a stream can be a risk also.
> When was her home built?  If it is relatively new it should have been built to the new wind codes and be wind safe.  If it's older there are risks.  Does she have hurricane shutters or impact resistant windows?  Blow out window can cause roof failure and loss.
> ...


Thank you for the questions! Just a few minutes ago, my mom told me the other person that was supposed to stay with her is not coming. So my sister will take her to her house She lives in Tarpon Springs. I am not too thrilled about that because she's closer to the water than my mom is (who is in Holiday). My mom's home is older - no storm windows or shutters. I talked last night with my sister about evacuations and she went online and added my mom to the list for those who need special assistance, etc. Don't know the details. My sister also told me they emptied part of the pool and added panels to their windows.  All I know is I'm on pins and needles. If it were me, I would have driven out of the state several days ago and not wait until last minute to find out what's going on. I know there are shelters close by.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Palides, I pray they will be safe. Said a special Dua (supplemental prayer) for mine, yours and those I don't know who may be adversely affected this morning. From what my HS said, there are mandatory evacuations in place in certain zones. He is not in one of them (as of last night...that could change), but in a voluntary evacuation zone.  Do you know which one your family is in? I sure hope your mother and family reconsider and listen to you. If they are watching Florida news, they might.  Options for hotels for evacuees are being offered via Expedia and detailed information about shelters is being imparted.


I think my sister is in zone A, but not quite sure. She's close to the water. Praying for them and also for your family there, @OneEyedDiva . That's one of the reasons I didn't move to Florida. Couldn't handle the stress of hurricanes.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> And so goes my day. We are just north of Tampa and already, everyone on the gulf side of highway 19 has had a mandatory evacuation order. Plus, on the web, the person in charge said there will be no emergency vehicles dispersed to the Gulf side of 19... AKA, you're on your own if you chose to stay in place.
> A small portion of how my day is going.
> 
> View attachment 241644 View attachment 241645


Good luck! My sister lives on the gulf side of US 19. They're staying put, and I don't understand that. I had hoped they'd evacuate. Anyway, hope you're safe there.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 27, 2022)

Has anyone heard from Pappy?   Sending good thoughts and prayers to all in the path of this hurricane.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm in middle of the state.  All hatches battened down.  Rain biggest concern as ground is saturated due to recent heavy rains.  Lake already at overflow.  Our Gulf coast is definitely not a good place to be.  Hope all loved ones come through safe and sound.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> My sister lives on the gulf side of US 19. They're staying put, and I don't understand that.


Lots of people choose to stay when evacuation orders are issued, some for good reason some for bad.  Evacuation orders are not always well thought out, and typically include more area than really needs evacuating.  Powers that be get in a lot more trouble not issuing orders when they should than by overdoing it.  That is why I ask the questions above, helps you figure out if you really do need to leave.

One unfortunate result is a lot of unnecessary orders get issued making people a bit immune to them.  Kind of the crying wolf syndrome...  Then when a bad one comes too many people ignore the orders.  

The most common problems people who ignore orders face is having to live in there home without power or water, and perhaps road access for a while.  After Dennis we were without power for 2 months, 1 month for water and a useable road.  You need a good food and water supply, and a willingness to live without AC.  If  you have a generator that helps, most small generators will power a refrigerator, but not AC.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 27, 2022)

Chet said:


> When vacationing at Treasure Island outside Tampa, I remember a sign saying "Elevation 1 foot" above sea level.


We lived in Treasure Island for 13 years, really liked it there.  Our street was 5' above sea level.  We didn't experience any hurricanes, but we learned that a tornado can ruin your whole day.


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Please everyone living there stay safe.


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> @Lara just noticed your picture, is it new, or am I a poor observer?
> Thanks, I like seeing the pictures of folks here, very pretty lady!


Yes it's new thank you. I just took it today in a room with the light out so I don't cringe everytime i see it


----------



## Manatee (Sep 27, 2022)

Pinellas county (Clearwater,St Pete,Tarpon Springs and 21 other communities) publishes online a flood evacuation map that provides some useful info about elevation.  It is good to use when shopping for a home.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks for the good wishes on hurricane Ian. I have posted a map showing where we are in Florida. We are due to get the outer band which includes a lot of nasty weather. Tons of rain, tornadoes and high wind. I’ll kept you posted if we don’t lose power. The black mark.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks, and yes Elvis is safe and well, couldn't get rid of him now!
> 
> We have moved to Utah, however I still have a number of friends right in the path of this thing.  That is why I am watching it closely.  Fortunately my brothers and their families are in North Florida, not in the storm's direct path.


 I thought you still had a place down there, must have been thinking of your people.


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2022)

Yikes! @Pappy ...have you not evacuated??


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2022)

Lara said:


> Yikes! @Pappy ...have you not evacuated??


No Lara. It’s not required here. We are inland about 4-5 miles.


----------



## Bella (Sep 27, 2022)

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you who are in the way of the hurricane and with those of you who are worried about your families.


----------



## Tom52 (Sep 27, 2022)

The latest model shows Ian will go right over the top of our house tomorrow. We are inland so we are hoping only to see a tropical storm with 12+ " of horizontal rain. I am most worried about loss of electricity. I pray for all people in harm's way, stay safe.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2022)

Tom52 said:


> The latest model shows Ian will go right over the top of our house tomorrow. We are inland so we are hoping only to see a tropical storm with 12+ " of horizontal rain. I am most worried about loss of electricity. I pray for all people in harm's way, stay safe.


You stay safe as well, @Tom52 ! Let us know how you fared.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Lots of people choose to stay when evacuation orders are issued, some for good reason some for bad.  Evacuation orders are not always well thought out, and typically include more area than really needs evacuating.  Powers that be get in a lot more trouble not issuing orders when they should than by overdoing it.  That is why I ask the questions above, helps you figure out if you really do need to leave.
> 
> One unfortunate result is a lot of unnecessary orders get issued making people a bit immune to them.  Kind of the crying wolf syndrome...  Then when a bad one comes too many people ignore the orders.
> 
> The most common problems people who ignore orders face is having to live in there home without power or water, and perhaps road access for a while.  After Dennis we were without power for 2 months, 1 month for water and a useable road.  You need a good food and water supply, and a willingness to live without AC.  If  you have a generator that helps, most small generators will power a refrigerator, but not AC.


My sister said they could not find water in the stores since last Sunday. I had already ordered water for my mom a few days earlier (instacart). And my mom was relieved. My sister was also concerned about water being contaminated during the hurricane. I told her to fill up as many bottles, etc with tap water NOW, before it hit. Nothing wrong with that. Everyone there drinks bottled water. For some reason, they think of tap water as kaka. We grew up drinking tap water. Anyway, lots to think about.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> My sister was also concerned about water being contaminated during the hurricane. I told her to fill up as many bottles, etc with tap water NOW, before it hit


Also they can drink the water in their water heater.  If supplies are cut off they can just tap it, if its not cut off but they are worried about contamination they can shut their water off and drain it, then turn the water back on.

Having been without water a few times I learned to be creative.  My biggest discomfort was being with AC...  During the storm you can't open windows, the house can become a sauna.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

Lara said:


> I just took it today in a room with the light out so I don't cringe everytime i see it


I see nothing to cringe about!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 27, 2022)

I don't know if my nieces, nephew and their families have left the Tampa area or not.  Haven't heard a word from them.  After Fiona devastated P.R., I did  hear from my family there.  Lots of damage, and they are busy assisting as one is a doctor and the other a chemistry professor.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 27, 2022)

Hoping it just weakens when it touches the coast as many do.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 27, 2022)

How close would this hurricane be to Ormond-by-the sea, Florida?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> My sister said they could not find water in the stores since last Sunday. I had already ordered water for my mom a few days earlier (instacart). And my mom was relieved. My sister was also concerned about water being contaminated during the hurricane. I told her to fill up as many bottles, etc with tap water NOW, before it hit. Nothing wrong with that. Everyone there drinks bottled water. For some reason, they think of tap water as kaka. We grew up drinking tap water. Anyway, lots to think about.


If your mom has a tub, be sure to have her fill it up. It can then be used to flush the toilet if nothing else. 
You're right about people and their tap water phobia. Seems simple enough, a cheap re-fill able  water filter would help. Of course, if one gets thirsty enough, tap water is suddenly fine.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

The latest forecast has the storm making landfall as a category 3/4 with ~130 mph winds.  Landfall is predicted between Cape Coral and Sarasota, well south of Tampa Bay.  This is of course bad news for folks near there, however it is good news for the Tampa area.   Charlotte Harbor will get the worst of the storm surge, and while it will be devastating to some, it is much less venerable than Tampa Bay.  @palides2021 and @OneEyedDiva  if it stays on this track your people should be ok.

Storm surge is now forecast to be something in the 9+ ft range from about Bonita Springs to Port Charlotte, including Ft Meyers.  @palides2021 storm surge at Tarpon Springs in now forecast to be minimal.  @OneEyedDiva same for Tampa.  NOAA has an interactive storm surge forecast map at: https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/220203.shtml?inundation#contents

*A warning storm surges are much harder to forecast than hurricane winds or track.*  We learned that in Hurricane Dennis, we had a 2 to 4 foot forecast and got 12 feet.  It can happen...  Fortunately it is usually the other way, storm surges are usually over forecast, let's hope this one is.

Also the forecast track is subject to change, which could change things big time for Tampa and Tarpon Springs.  However we are now within ~24 hours of landfall.  Forecasts are pretty accurate at that point, not 100%, but pretty good.  Needs watching!

Storm surges are created by wind pushing water against a shore.  When funneled into a large shallow water bay (like Tampa Bay) it is at it's worst.  Other factors can impact the surge including the low pressure in the storm lifting water a bit, the natural tide level at the time, and wave runup.  In the northern hemisphere hurricane winds circulate counterclockwise.  So in this storm the wind to the east of the eye will be pushing water up.  To the west of the eye the winds could actually lower water levels, I have seen this several times kind of eerie to see a bay drained in a storm.  Also the storm is moving at some rate ~10 mph northward add to the wind speed east of the eye.  The northeast quadrant of the storm is usually most dangerous.


Lawrence00 said:


> Hoping it just weakens when it touches the coast as many do.


I am hoping that too, however most recent forecasts are playing the possibility down.  Seems wind shear is less...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

EmeraudeLovelyLady said:


> How close would this hurricane be to Ormond-by-the sea, Florida?


Not too close, they will probably get some nasty weather, but nothing to compare to what's coming to the south Gulf coast.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 27, 2022)

I have never been through a hurricane, we occasionally get tornados but I have never been near one.  We did have some really bad rain and wind a few years ago.  I lost a huge tree, just came out of the ground.  Took out my power for 3 days.  I had my 85 year old Mom living with me. I was worried about the heat (texas) but she did fine. Me not so much.

When we do get bad weather, I always make sure to have plenty of food, water, dog food.  I fill the tubs with water for the toilets.  Make sure I have plenty of flashlights and batteries. I have a gas grill I can cook on and a gas fireplace. Summer and winter I am prepared but I don't think I could do the no power thing again in hot weather.  That is another thing I save for, if necessary, I will pack up the dogs and go to a hotel!  

Couple of years ago a neighbor was afraid of another one of my trees doing the same thing.  It was a big pecan and I did not want to take it out. He got to my son when I had a hip replacement, my son let him hire a tree service and cut it down. He (the neighbor) paid 1,000 bucks to have it done. I was not happy but I did not make a fuss out of respect for my son just wanting to help take care of me.

I hope all of you are stocked and ready! If you live there you know what to expect and what to do.  I worry about us older folk that may not have the ability or funds to fully feel safe.  Watch after one another, take care of one another. If someone needs help and you can offer help, please do so.  I have been blessed and when I need to step in I can do so!


----------



## Blessed (Sep 27, 2022)

Thank you! @Alligatorob for sharing information and knowledge that you learned from living in the south.  Many have retired there and are new and don't know what to expect.  It will give a great many comfort!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> My sister said they could not find water in the stores since last Sunday. I had already ordered water for my mom a few days earlier (instacart). And my mom was relieved. My sister was also concerned about water being contaminated during the hurricane. I told her to fill up as many bottles, etc with tap water NOW, before it hit. Nothing wrong with that. Everyone there drinks bottled water. For some reason, they think of tap water as kaka. We grew up drinking tap water. Anyway, lots to think about.


The only tap water I like the taste of is Hackensack, N.J. tap water. Had it at a conference in a hotel and thought it was fancy bottled water. Had it again with lunch at a Chinese buffet. I never drink water with my meals but that's how good that water tastes! I filter our tap water and I can tell the difference, though I rarely drink just plain water. 

Make sure they don't store the water on the floor. It's recommended not to drink even bottled water that flood waters have touched,. I hope your family stays safe.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2022)

www.swfltech.net


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 27, 2022)

Don M. said:


> About the only "good" thing about hurricanes is that those in its path usually have several days to prepare for it....unlike tornadoes which can ravage an area with little warning.
> We were stationed in N. Carolina, in 1966 when the remnants of a hurricane came through...over 100 miles inland.  The winds were still so strong that it it snapped a big pecan tree in the backyard.  Luckily, were were in USAF base housing which had a shelter in the house, and we were able to ride it out.  As strong as it was inland, it did major damage to the more coastal regions.
> Living along the seashore in the Gulf/Eastern states is real nice, but every year there is a risk of losing everything.


I am here on the Eastern side.. not far from NC.  We are expecting the remnants of Ian... heavy rain throughout the weekend.  My prayers for residents of Florida.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 27, 2022)

I would like to share my experience with hurricanes in South Florida.  

In the 80's, Andrew hit South Florida.  It was expected to hit the middle part of South Florida, and we had no window shutters in our condo (built in the 70's) so we just moved the furniture to the middle of the room and drove up to Central Florida to stay with my hubby's parents.  My brother-in-law left his home in the middle part of South Florida and went to the southern part, which is where Andrew actually hit.  He said they sheltered in place in the bathroom and it sounded like a "freight train" was coming through the house.  Those were the days when the winds were more damaging than the storm surge.  Houses in South Florida were built to Hurricane Code after that.

When we bought a new house in a planned community in 1998, the builder offered either metal panels that could be screwed on the outside of the windows with bolts or accordion shutters that could simply be closed and locked.  We could barely afford any upgrades to our house, but my dear father contributed the money for the accordion shutters.  For days prior to a hurricane, we would see our neighbors up on ladders installing these heavy metal panels one at a time.  We just closed and locked ours.  Many would just leave the panels up until hurricane season was over.  I felt so lucky.  My father passed, but my mother had the same shutters for her house, so it was just a matter of closing everything up.

In 2005, we went through 2 major hurricanes.  They were so far up the alphabet that it was Wilma that hit us.  We closed the shutters, couldn't see anything outside and listened to the wind that took down a 2-story tree and removed 21 roof tiles from our house.  As @Alligatorob said, the worst part is that the house being closed up becomes stuffy and hot.  Afterwards, we went through 3 days without power, and the grocery stores closed early so by the time I got home from work I couldn't buy anything. One night, we were eating canned tuna and chips for dinner.  That's when I said, "okay, we're getting out of here".  We sold our home and my mother's home within a couple of months and moved everyone to Dallas.

It seems that the longer someone has lived in an area and has not been affected by a hurricane, the less likely they are to evacuate.  It is the "newbies" moving there that follow the advice.  I just hope for the best for those who have chosen to shelter in place.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 27, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I would like to share my experience with hurricanes in South Florida.
> 
> In the 80's, Andrew hit South Florida.  It was expected to hit the middle part of South Florida, and we had no window shutters in our condo (built in the 70's) so we just moved the furniture to the middle of the room and drove up to Central Florida to stay with my hubby's parents.  My brother-in-law left his home in the middle part of South Florida and went to the southern part, which is where Andrew actually hit.  He said they sheltered in place in the bathroom and it sounded like a "freight train" was coming through the house.  Those were the days when the winds were more damaging than the storm surge.  Houses in South Florida were built to Hurricane Code after that.
> 
> ...



I must say I happy you are here but you have also learned that we have our own set of weather problems.  They are not as bad as coastal cities but still come with a few challenges. Most everyone adapts well except for the heat.  I have lived here all my life but after age 30 I found the heat oppressive.  I guess it is a trade off, you live in a paradise close to the ocean or you live where there are other weather problems.  Now that I am older I would like to live near the water but the heat is not toleralbe for me.  I would just be happy with a vacation near the water in the fall and early spring.  I don't want to swim in the sea, I just want to sit or walk a long the beach.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 27, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The latest forecast has the storm making landfall as a category 3/4 with ~130 mph winds.  Landfall is predicted between Cape Coral and Sarasota, well south of Tampa Bay.  This is of course bad news for folks near there, however it is good news for the Tampa area.   Charlotte Harbor will get the worst of the storm surge, and while it will be devastating to some, it is much less venerable than Tampa Bay.  @palides2021 and @OneEyedDiva  if it stays on this track your people should be ok.
> 
> Storm surge is now forecast to be something in the 9+ ft range from about Bonita Springs to Port Charlotte, including Ft Meyers.  @palides2021 storm surge at Tarpon Springs in now forecast to be minimal.  @OneEyedDiva same for Tampa.  NOAA has an interactive storm surge forecast map at: https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/220203.shtml?inundation#contents
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your information and updates, @Alligatorob ! It's much appreciated!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 27, 2022)

Remy said:


> This may be a dumb question and of coarse doesn't help with water surges and flooding. But I've wondered why houses in hurricane prone areas don't have shutters built into the houses. I wonder this every time I see people buying lumber and nailing it over the windows.


Excellent idea.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thanks so much for your information and updates, @Alligatorob ! It's much appreciated!


I do my best, I know this is of concern to a lot of people here.  Having lived most of my life very close to the Gulf Coast, hurricane alley, I have learned a few things.  One of my earliest memories are of a great Uncle who had a ranch on the north shore of Lake Okeechobee and helped in the rescue and recovery in Belle Glade after the 1928 hurricane https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1928_Okeechobee_hurricane .  More than 2,000 died.  Hard to forget his stories, and it started me on a life long interest in Hurricanes.  

Also had relatives who survived Hurricane Audrey, over 400 known dead in Louisiana another childhood story I couldn't forget. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Audrey


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 27, 2022)

Best of luck to all those in it's path. 

Keep all emergency supplies in a safe place and know where they are. Don't wait to go to a drawer or closet when the power goes. Kind of late to do things even get gas that should've been done last week so make last minute trips sparingly. Make sure if you're charging anything last minute it's on a surge suppresor. It won't be lighting but intermittent power outages until it's out for good that can create electronic damage. 

I used to store stuff under the premise the roof might give/blow off in other words put important stuff in water proof container or plastic and store low, less chance of flying away. That along with putting as much unnecessary stuff away again so if something happens less chance to fly away or get wet.

I've been through several am lucky power loss was the biggest issue and neighbor had a chain link fence that held and caught a lot of debris. Close calls including a downed tree less than 20ft from car. Stress and boredom. Stuff can be replaced. And stay away from windows if the windows if the wind is blowing into or towards them.

Again good luck, stay safe and hope to see all posting with good news.

Peace


----------



## senior chef (Sep 27, 2022)

I have been through several major hurricanes.
Hurricane Camille in 1969, a catagory 5. One so bad that even railroad tracks were ripped up and twisted into pretzels by the 20+ foot storm surge.
and Hurricane Ivan in 2004.

I was not a home owner in 1969 but I was in 2004. Ivan stripped most of the shingles from my house. FEMA promptly wrote me a check to cover the repair bill. Without electric for a week or so. HUGE problem getting gas to run my generator. Generator was only strong enough to keep the refrigerator going, a few lights and a fan.


----------



## Jules (Sep 28, 2022)

Wishing everyone here who is the eye of the storm to be safe.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Track forecast is similar to yesterday, landfall is expected at about Ft Meyers.  Wind forecast is up a little to 140 mph, a category 4 storm.  Water levels have not really started to rise along the Gulf Coast, but they will soon.  Key West had a peak storm surge of about 2 to 3 feet around midnight, down a little now.  Winds are picking up, but not hurricane force on land yet.

A good place to look at the wind patterns is: https://www.windfinder.com/#8/26.1086/-83.2379 you can zoom in on the area of the storm pretty easily.

A good place to see real time water levels is: https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/inundationdb/storm/Ian.html .  Again you have to zoom in on the area of the storm, and then click on the individual stations.

The worst will come this afternoon.


----------



## Chet (Sep 28, 2022)

It's got to be rough to deal with a drawn out power outage. We lost power here for 4 hours due to a blown transformer and that sucked. At least I got to meet and talk with some of my neighbors about it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Water starting to rise in Naples, about 3 feet above normal, but it is near natural low tide.  At high tide in a couple of hours the water will probably be much high, well into flood range.  So far no rise in Ft Meyers.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2022)

Don't know if it's been mentioned,  but there is a huge dry air mass that is approaching Hurricane Ian  from the west today.   
It could affect its   momentum,    and help in pushing the storm through quicker.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 28, 2022)

I looked up some views of some of the Florida cities on Google Maps, and was amazed at the number of houses built right on the shorelines, just a few feet above current sea levels.  If the storm surge from his hurricane is as high as predicted, there will be thousands of homes flooded and destroyed.  The damage and losses may be in the billions of dollars.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Don M. said:


> If the storm surge from his hurricane is as high as predicted, there will be thousands of homes flooded and destroyed.


That is certainly possible.  However it will be far fewer than if the storm hit further north closer to Tampa Bay.  I hope it is minimal, but that may be wishful thinking.


Bonnie said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned, but there is a huge dry air mass that is approaching Hurricane Ian from the west today.
> It could affect its momentum, and help in pushing the storm through quicker.


I think you are right, and it could reduce the impacts, we will know soon...


----------



## oldpop (Sep 28, 2022)

=
https://cdn.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/FL...40-GOES16-ABI-AL092022-GEOCOLOR-1000x1000.gif


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2022)

No storm surge in Tampa. Instead, water in the bay is receding rapidly.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Storm surge is about 6 feet at Naples and rising fast, not much at Ft Meyers yet.  I suspect it is about to start rising at Ft Meyers.

Eye is getting close to Captiva Island.

Winds are picking up, but gusts of 80 mph are the highest I can see now.  It will probably get worse, probably is worse in some places.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> No storm surge in Tampa. Instead, water in the bay is receding rapidly.


Yep, if the storm stays on track Tampa Bay may get mostly drained.  Always an eerie sight, but better for the folks along its shoreline.  Storm surge flooding is further south.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 28, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> No storm surge in Tampa. Instead, water in the bay is receding rapidly.
> 
> The problem is as the wind direction changes it will rush back in twofold.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

From the Guardian...

*One of the mantras of major hurricanes is that you can shelter from the wind – which is up to 155mph in the case of Hurricane Ian – but you can’t hide from the water.*_ Officials fear the storm surge of up to 18ft, predicted by the National Hurricane Center in Florida, will be deadly.
*Deanne Criswell*, administrator of the Federal Emergency Management Agency (Fema) has just been on CNN to explain the risk:_
_This is going to be a catastrophic impact, and not just where we’re going to see the storm make landfall.

We’re really concerned about all of the inland flooding because it’s bringing with it a lot of rain and it’s going to move slowly, which means people in the path are going to experience the impacts for a long period of time.

My biggest concerns is the water, the storm surge and flooding. Water is one of the leading causes of death, direct fatalities, in these storms.

We know that a lot of people have evacuated but we also know there’s people that haven’t._
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...084e56bac5755f#block-63344d028f084e56bac5755f


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> From the Guardian...


This makes sense, possibly a little exaggerated, but not a lot.  Hopefully the impact is less, we'll know soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> This makes sense, possibly a little exaggerated, but not a lot.  Hopefully the impact is less, we'll know soon.


let's _hope_ it's exaggerated ! There's an awful lot of elderly and sick people in Florida, including Pappy and his family... so this will be just terrifying for them if it becomes anywhere nearly as bad as forecast


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

@oldpop said "_ No storm surge in Tampa. Instead, water in the bay is receding rapidly.

The problem is as the wind direction changes it will rush back in twofold_."

If it stays on track probably not.  

Headed out, y'all will have to keep hurricane watch without me for a while.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

..again from the Guardian... reporter in Miami...

_*Good morning, it’s Richard Luscombe in Miami, Florida, welcoming you to our live blog covering the imminent landfall of Hurricane Ian, one of the most powerful storms ever to strike the US mainland.*

Millions of *Florida* residents are in the path of the deadly monster storm, and officials are warning of a looming catastrophe after Ian strengthened overnight to just shy of maximum category 5 status, pushing out winds of 155mph at its center.

The hurricane claimed several lives as it tore through Cuba, wrecking western communities and knocking out power to the entire island.

Now Ian has its sights on an afternoon landfall on the south-west coast of Florida, where a predicted storm surge of up to 18ft is liable to cause substantial flooding.
_


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2022)

Hurricane Ian live feed/update:

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/live-blog/hurricane-ian-live-updates-rcna49729


----------



## rgp (Sep 28, 2022)

I think some of it is [over-hyped] ? It seems too me that in the case of several of the most recent storms I have heard ' a storm like we haven't seen in our lifetime' Storm surge of near twenty feet expected , usually turns out to be 12-18"  Don't take me wrong, I want the lesser effects, but knock off the hype . 

 I don't know .... maybe I'm just all wrong ? Regardless , best wishes to all in the area effected ....... Stay safe !!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 28, 2022)

I discovered I can get a Florida news station (live) via my Roku app. The forecast keeps changing..including the storm surge numbers that have risen from the highest 8 ft (a couple of days ago) to 18 ft. But now it seems things in Tampa, where my HS is, will not be as bad as was forecast yesterday. Just got a text and he said his fiancee, a flight attendant, did make it home. She must have been on one of the last flights since they were all canceled as of late yesterday afternoon.

Spoke briefly with my BFF, who's closer to Naples, about 45 minutes ago. She feels safe inside but is worried about her fairly new car. Part of the roof of her condo building is coming down a few doors from her apartment. She said the wind is blowing lots of things around. She is on the second floor so hopefully her apartment won't be affected by storm surge. Other owners are "snowbirds" so many of them had already gone back to their primary residences. I will be keeping up with both of them as much as possible throughout all of this.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> No storm surge in Tampa. Instead, water in the bay is receding rapidly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 241840


Uh-oh.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 28, 2022)

With that wall just touching land right now, it is almost a CAT. 5.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 28, 2022)

Cat. 1 predicted for my area - central FL - late evening.  Landfall probably Pine Island, near Cape Coral/Fort Myers


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Cat. 1 predicted for my area - central FL - late evening.  Landfall probably Pine Island, near Cape Coral/Fort Myers


Be safe Helen. Cat 1 is still dangerous.


----------



## David777 (Sep 28, 2022)

People in residences along Florida's west Gulf Coast have had over decades the certainty of a hurricane eventually flooding and likely totally destroying their homes.  The worst scenrio has been a direct hit on Tampa/St. Petersburg.  Once did a field service trip there staying at a beach hotel. There is no excuse for not knowing so just like homes built on the banks of the Mississippi, California homes built in highly flammable chaparral or atop Earthquake faults, or a list of other known dangerous natural phenomenon like lava flows on the big island of Hawaii.  Having homes along ocean shores is of highest real estate demands and one may be lucky for decades.  It is an will always be a gamble.

For those with Google Earth on their pc's, take a look at the Florida shoreline there and how wherever the hurricane directly hits will be destroyed.  In our society given the power of real estate and financial corporations, it is the rest of us that will end up paying the bill instead of their own insurance those gambling so ought be paying for.  You see otherwise, the corps would need to raise prices of such real estate they are selling to the rest of us to cover insurance but then that would affect their bottom line.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Be safe Helen. Cat 1 is still dangerous.


Not kite flying weather


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Be safe Helen. Cat 1 is still dangerous.





RadishRose said:


> Be safe Helen. Cat 1 is still dangerous.


I know.  At this point all I can do is hunker down and wait it out.    Actually, the possibility of tornadoes concerns me more.

Thanks for all the good wishes and prayers.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2022)

Port Charlotte in better days ..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)

Looking at flooding in Ft. Meyers now...... oh my gosh, it's awful! Parked cars are starting to float.


----------



## David777 (Sep 28, 2022)

Live on the lee side of an upper story hotel on the eyewall:

https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...t-landfall-florida-damaging-winds-storm-surge


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)

Small planes destroyed by tornadoes.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks like the surge peaked at about 6 feet in Naples and is going down, good news for Naples.  Still I expect some damage, that is well above flood stage.  

Ft Meyers is at about 3 feet and still rising.  Just barely into the lower end of the flood stage.  Probably will continue to rise, we'll see.

Myakka River just above Charlotte Harbor has only a small unofficial water gage, looks like it was not showing any rise at 2 pm Eastern time, I expect it will.

Higher surges are possible in places without gauging stations, but probably not a whole lot higher.  I see a glimmer of hope that the surge may be less than forecast, but it's too soon to be very sure of that.

The highest current winds I can find are not quite hurricane force.  However it is not uncommon to not be able to find the data from the hardest hit stations, but again a glimmer of hope.

The eye appears to be just west of Cape Coral, Cape Coral is in the eye, the far eastern part.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

David777 said:


> Live on the lee side of an upper story hotel on the eyewall:
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...t-landfall-florida-damaging-winds-storm-surge


If Jim Cantore really is in the eye wall its not real strong, no where near 150 mph.  Jim Cantore is not to be trusted, he will do anything to try and sensationalize hurricanes, he has been caught staging shots by doing things like filming in the back of a speeding pickup truck to simulate wind. 

Go to the real data on NOAA's website.  If you want exciting, exaggerated news watch TV...


RadishRose said:


> Small planes destroyed by tornadoes.


Yep hurricanes spawn tornadoes, sometimes that is how the worst of the damage is done.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

David777 said:


> Live on the lee side of an upper story hotel on the eyewall:
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...t-landfall-florida-damaging-winds-storm-surge


it syas it's currently pummeling the SW of Florida.. for the unitiated can you or someone tell us what towns or cities are in SW Florida.. is Pappy there ?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Looking at flooding in Ft. Meyers now...... oh my gosh, it's awful! Parked cars are starting to float.


I started to hold my breath with those cars that were underwater.  How awful! 

One of my ex-bosses and family live in Naples. 

Praying for their safety.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it syas it's currently pummeling the SW of Florida.. for the unitiated can you or someone tell us what towns or cities are in SW Florida.. is Pappy there ?


Not sure where he lives.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> for the unitiated can you or someone tell us what towns or cities are in SW Florida


The towns at greatest risk are Naples, Venice, Cape Coral, Ft Meyers, and maybe Sarasota and Bradenton.  Those are the bigger places, lots of small towns in-between.  Those are on the coast on the bad side of the storm.  The places were significant devastation is possible.  Effects will be felt, awful weather and power outages over a much larger area.  Also heavy rains can cause flooding over a much large area.

Not sure where @Pappy is, hopefully safe.


PamfromTx said:


> Naples


Naples has the highest water reported right now, about a 6 ft surge.  It looked like it was going down a few minutes ago, but now it has ticked up again!  Need to keep an eye on it.  Water is lower in Ft Meyers, but rising fast.  Naples water levels:


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2022)

We're getting rain squalls here but no bad wind yet.  It's predicted to be a Cat 1 when it passes us and the track has moved a little south of us.

Oops, lights just flickered.  It's too early for that!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Ft Meyers


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> The towns at greatest risk are Naples, Venice, Cape Coral, Ft Meyers, and maybe Sarasota and Bradenton.  Those are the bigger places, lots of small towns in-between.  Those are on the coast on the bad side of the storm.  The places were significant devastation is possible.  Effects will be felt, awful weather and power outages over a much larger area.  Also heavy rains can cause flooding over a much large area.
> 
> Not sure where @Pappy is, hopefully safe.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have been keeping up with their weather.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I have been keeping up with their weather.


I think a lot of us are.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think a lot of us are.


For sure.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 28, 2022)

We are being evacuated donuyt know where


----------



## Right Now (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm getting a bit nervous now.  My sister, niece and family, are in Tampa.  My daughter, and two grown grandchildren are in the Orlando area.....I keep good thoughts, but am still jittery.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

So Pappy posted a Map of where he is... anyone know if that area has got it bad..? what about you @jujube ?


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Looking at flooding in Ft. Meyers now...... oh my gosh, it's awful! Parked cars are starting to float.


I know. A 6 foot or more surge. So sad for all these folks.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Sep 28, 2022)

My twin lives on the Okeechobee. Keeping in touch with her concerning this. They are hunkered down. They have donkeys and many dogs. Her concern is, the alligators coming from the swollen ditches. We talked this AM. 
All storm weather be it rain, wind, snow, hurricanes and tornadoes is of a concern. People have built in all areas where danger can and will happen. It does not take a “climate change” scenario for this to happen.  Over population of areas cause this to be so damaging.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2022)

Ryan Hall live on youtube will show all you need to know. Watching as I type.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I know. A 6 foot or more surge. So sad for all these folks.


there you are ?.. are you safe ? I just posted your map of where you are to ask people if they knew if that area was safe


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2022)

Climate change really has little to do with hurricanes. Some examples.

1928 Okeechobee hurricane...
The storm made landfall near West Palm Beach, Florida, early on September 17, with winds of 145 mph (233 km/h). In the city, more than 1,711 homes were destroyed; the effects were most severe around Lake Okeechobee. The storm surge caused water to pour out of the southern edge of the lake, flooding hundreds of square miles to depths as great as 20 feet (6.1 m). Numerous houses and buildings were swept away in the cities of Belle Glade, Canal Point, Chosen, Pahokee, and South Bay, Florida. At least 2,500 people drowned, while damage was estimated at $25 million. (in 1928 dollars)    The system weakened significantly while crossing Florida, falling to Category 1 intensity late on September 17. It curved north-northeast and briefly emerged into the Atlantic on September 18, but soon made another landfall near Edisto Island, South Carolina, with winds of 85 mph (137 km/h). Early on the following day, the system weakened to a tropical storm and became an extratropical cyclone over North Carolina hours later. Overall, the hurricane caused $100 million in damage and killed at least 4,112 people.

1935 Labor Day hurricane...
This Labor Day hurricane was one of four Category 5 hurricanes on record to strike the contiguous United States, along with Hurricane Andrew in 1992, Hurricane Camille in 1969, and Hurricane Michael in 2018. In addition, it was the third most intense  hurricane on record in terms of barometric pressure, behind Hurricane Gilbert in 1988 and Hurricane Wilma in 2005. 
 The hurricane's strong winds and the surge destroyed nearly all the structures between Tavernier and Marathon. The town of Islamorada was obliterated. Portions of the Key West Extension of the Florida East Coast Railway were severely damaged or destroyed. In addition, many veterans died in work camps created for the construction of the Overseas Highway, in part due to poor working 
conditions. The hurricane also caused additional damage in northwest Florida, Georgia, and the Carolinas. 

Deadliest hurricanes...
Rank     Hurricane                  Year     Fatalities
1      5  "Great Hurricane"     1780     22,000–27,501
2      5  Mitch                        1998     11,374+
3      2  Fifi                             1974     8,210–10,000
4      4  "Galveston"              1900     8,000–12,000
5      4  Flora                         1963     7,193
6      1  "Pointe-à-Pitre"       1776     6,000+
7      5  "Okeechobee"         1928     4,112+
8      4  "Newfoundland"      1775     4,000–4,163
9      3  "Monterrey"             1909     4,000
10      5  Maria                      2017     3,059


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> So Pappy posted a Map of where he is... anyone know if that area has got it bad..? what about you @jujube ?


He is on the east coast of FL.  The storm has come ashore on the west coast and to the southwest of where he indicates.  There are no good estimates on path expected other than toward Orlando but will travel cross the peninsula .  Google 'spaghetti models' for best guesses of path it will take.  All guesses.  Mother Nature does as she pleases, will not follow suggestions.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> there you are ?.. are you safe ? I just posted your map of where you are to ask people if they knew if that area was safe


@Pappy is near the Atlantic Ocean coast. The hurricane primarily is on the Gulf of Mexico side.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Water does seem to be dropping in Naples, Ft Meyers is now at about 6 feet, looks like a little tick down but not clear yet.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> @Pappy is near the Atlantic Ocean coast. The hurricane primarily is on the Gulf of Mexico side.


Thanks PB... but he just posted ahead of you, so we know he and Mrs P are safe


----------



## Lawrence00 (Sep 28, 2022)

What is wind speed now? Still category 4?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2022)

12 minutes ago... Fort Meyers, not the beach area has 7 foot surge and rising. Looks like the backside of the storm is worse than the initial hit.  Winds are still topping 100 mph which is surprising the weather folks.


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> So Pappy posted a Map of where he is... anyone know if that area has got it bad..? what about you @jujube ?


We haven't had the full effect yet.  It probably won't still be at hurricane status when it goes by and the path moved a bit so it won't be coming over directly anyway.

Lights are flickering, though, it's raining and the wind is getting gusty. It was thundering earlier and we always need to watch out for tornados.  

The west coast of Florida is getting a lot of water.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> there you are ?.. are you safe ? I just posted your map of where you are to ask people if they knew if that area was safe


Holly. No surge here. Tonight high winds and a lot of rain. Oh, and tornadoes warning. Thanks for asking.


----------



## MountainRa (Sep 28, 2022)

I’m nervous about this storm and I’m in upstate SC!  it looks like it will leave Florida and pass through SC. Of course, we don’t have to worry about storm surge in the upstate but we may have flooding and tornadoes spawning. Maybe loss of power. 
Charleston on the coast will certainly have storm surge damage.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2022)

fort Meyers away from the beach is flooding bad. Just saw a picture of a house and the only thing showing was the roof. Plus, usually, the highest winds are recorded when the north side of the hurricane first makes land.
Well, cape coral had 135 mph gusts when the storm hit, and now, on the south side, it hit a 140 mph gust. Unheard of.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 28, 2022)

The scariest thing is how slow this storm is moving. I've been watching the you tube channel I linked earlier, and now, 4 hours later. Punta Gorda is still getting pummeled.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 28, 2022)

The wind is a little stronger now but not bad.  It will probably be a long night.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2022)

I've never had to experience anything as frightening as this hurricane, been watching it on the news today.  Wishing the best for all here who live in the area and are affected by this deadly storm.  Hoping you stay safe and have minimal property damage...if that's possible.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Ian is following very close to the path of Hurricane Charley in 2004.  Charley was also a category 4 storm.  Not identical to Ian, but very close.  If Ian turns out to be as strong as Charley it could be worse due to a larger size and slower movement.  It's also possible the damage would be less, Charley took out many of the old at risk houses and buildings, the new ones replacing them are built to much better codes.

I drove through Charley's path not long after the storm, the trees (pines) in some areas were nearly 100% down, most just snapped off.

Wikipedia has a good write up on Charley and the damage done.  Gives some foresight as to what this could be.  Still too early to tell much now.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Charley  in part:

_Hurricane Charley severely affected the state of Florida. There were nine direct fatalities, 20 indirect fatalities, and numerous injuries attributed to the storm. Property damage was estimated at $5.4 billion, and approximately $285 million in agricultural damage._

If Ian continues on its current path it will pass right over a friend's house and farm.  I stayed there last summer when fishing in Florida.  He does not seem worried, but he's a Florida native (a cracker) with lots of hurricane experience.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Storm surge appears to have peaked at Naples and Ft Meyers, the worst places, and is starting to drop.  Still high though.  To the north or Ft Meyers there is little surge, in fact much of it is negative, lower than normal water levels.


squatting dog said:


> Ft Meyers away from the beach is flooding bad


The surge could be higher on the barrier islands, no data from there.  The median surge not so much as wave driven run up.  Those barrier islands were however badly damaged in Charley in 2004, so the houses and buildings today should be more storm proof.  Florida laws requires it.


----------



## SeniorBen (Sep 28, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> fort Meyers away from the beach is flooding bad. Just saw a picture of a house and the only thing showing was the roof. Plus, usually, the highest winds are recorded when the north side of the hurricane first makes land.
> Well, cape coral had 135 mph gusts when the storm hit, and now, on the south side, it hit a 140 mph gust. Unheard of.


I saw that video. I think it was just the roof floating down the street... not the entire house.


----------



## oldpop (Sep 28, 2022)

rgp said:


> I think some of it is [over-hyped] ? It seems too me that in the case of several of the most recent storms I have heard ' a storm like we haven't seen in our lifetime' Storm surge of near twenty feet expected , usually turns out to be 12-18"  Don't take me wrong, I want the lesser effects, but knock off the hype .
> 
> I don't know .... maybe I'm just all wrong ? Regardless , best wishes to all in the area effected ....... Stay safe !!


I heard that during Hurricane Isabel Hatteras Village on Hatteras Island had a forty foot wall of water go across it from the ocean to the sound. It cut a swath out of Highway 12 leaving the village cut off for a few months. Roof tops, trailers, boats and other debris were floating in Pamlico Sound. During those months Supplies had to be airlifted and or brought in by boat. The school children were ferried to and from school by locals with boats. The highest wind speed recorded was 120 Mph. The forty foot surge came in before the eye wall hit the Island. Like I mentioned the highest wind speed was clocked at 120 Mph. They are saying Ian has winds up to 150 Mph. If one shelters in place there is no way out so you are stuck until the government opens the area back up and allow returns. In Hatteras it was a few weeks. No one in no one out. It was heart warming to see how the locals took care of each other.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

oldpop said:


> I heard that during Hurricane Isabel Hatteras Village on Hatteras Island had a forty foot wall of water go across it from the ocean to the sound. It cut a swath out of Highway 12 leaving the village cut off for a few months.


It is true that Isabel cut through Hatteras Island.  However the storm surge was less than 40 feet, 6 to 8 feet at most.  It is possible the large hurricane waves on top of that surge were higher.  A 25 foot wave on top of an 8 foot surge could look 40 feet high.  Certainly it was powerful enough to do lots of damage.

See NOAA's report: Tropical Cyclone Report, Hurricane Isabel https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/data/tcr/AL132003_Isabel.pdf


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I saw that video. I think it was just the roof floating down the street... not the entire house.


When I lived in Florida I saw some of the camera crews filming "devastation".  They were really good at making things look a lot worse than they were.  Near us there were several houses that were eroding into the Gulf, they had been abandoned and looked really bad, on a good day.  When a storm struck you could count on the news crews filming those places, making it look like real damage...  

I am not saying real devastation doesn't happen or isn't happening now.  I just warn folks not to take the news with too many grains of salt.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it syas it's currently pummeling the SW of Florida.. for the unitiated can you or someone tell us what towns or cities are in SW Florida.. is Pappy there ?


Naples, Cape Coral, Fort Myers, Punta Gorda and Port Charlotte are a few cities that come to mind.  They were devastated by Hurricane Charlie 18 years ago, so hopefully they have fortified and become more aware (for the older residents) this time around.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 28, 2022)

As I was trying to find the latest news about the Naples area, I heard a news blip that said the town my BFF lives in was "underwater" according to a town official. I sincerely hope that's an exaggeration, though I suspect it's quite bad. Right after it changed to another news report. She said she would try to get back to me at some point today but has not, so I suspect she's dealing with an unpleasant, though hopefully not devastating aftermath. From the latest news reports, looks like my honorary son will fare better.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 28, 2022)

Pecos said:


> The latest forecasts for our area has Ian coming right over us on Sat at 2 in the afternoon. Who knows what the wind speed will be after it crosses the State of Georgia, but I have some work to do outside to get ready for it.
> I have been through a couple of Hurricanes/Typhoons and seen what they can do. They are not to be trifled with. On Okinawa, I was always the guy who had to stay in the Operations building when they hit.


I didn't realize it was heading your way until I read your post yesterday. Then I saw it on the news today. Since the track and forecast keeps changing, I sincerely hope it will bypass you or have minimal impact if it doesn't. Either way, you know I'll be keeping you and Mrs. Pecos in prayer MDB!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Picture a friend of mine just sent me of Ochlocknee Bay, dry this afternoon thanks to Ian.  This is a couple of hundred miles north of the storm, shows the power one of these can have.  That bay is normally full of water.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> As I was trying to find the latest news about the Naples area, I heard a news blip that said the town my BFF lives in was "underwater" according to a town official. I sincerely hope that's an exaggeration, though I suspect it's quite bad.


I am sure there is some flooding, the surge peaked at about 6 feet, well above flood stage.  Most of the town probably isn't underwater, but some of it has flooded for sure.  Do you know how close your friend is to the water, or at what elevation?  If low and close to the water they may be flooded.  Hope not!


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 28, 2022)

Intense surge. Flooding starting to seem too similar to New Orleans/Katrina. 

Also looks  a real life sharknado. Shark seen in flooded streets in Ft Myers.

https://outsider.com/outdoors/viral...ilmed-swinming-floodwaters-fort-myers-street/

Record storm.World on the brink of nuclear war. Pandemics and now a sharknado. Stuff I never thought I'd see in my lifetime is happening. End times 

Peace


----------



## David777 (Sep 28, 2022)

Two short awesome storm videos:

https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...-news-anchor-taylor-wirtz-describes-hurricane

https://weather.com/storms/hurrican...ees-and-shredded-buildings-through-placida-fl


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am sure there is some flooding, the surge peaked at about 6 feet, well above flood stage.  Most of the town probably isn't underwater, but some of it has flooded for sure.  Do you know how close your friend is to the water, or at what elevation?  If low and close to the water they may be flooded.  Hope not!


When I visited her, it seemed like we only walked a couple of blocks to get to the beach, maybe 3-1/2 blocks. But that's over 30 years ago so I don't remember for sure. Elevation is reported to be 13 feet. Thank you Rob.


----------



## Jules (Sep 28, 2022)

It’s great to read all these reports and explanations from folks who know Florida well.  It’s surprising that the internet is holding up so well.


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2022)

Luckily, we still have power.  Cable is out but internet still works. Heavy wind and rain hasn't abated yet. We're not in a flood area, thank goodness.

With it light enough to see out the windows, i see an enormous limb across our driveway, where my car would have been sitting if we hadn't been able to stuff it into the garage. Whew!

I was fearing some water coming in under the garage door, but none did.  We did get some water under the door to the patio but only because the wind drove the rain hard against that side of the house.  One screen is missing. I hope it's in the bushes somewhere.

The neighbor's fence is now scattered across our backyard.  

Now, it's just a waiting game til it's calm enough to go outside.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Where is Reddy Kilowatt when you need him? In the 1940's Misa's grandfather worked for Florida Power and Light. Here is a photo of one of the service pins that he earned through the years. The industry retired this mascot in the 70's.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 29, 2022)

All good here this AM, soggy but good.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Sep 29, 2022)

Sis checked in, all is well but no power. All animals alive and accounted for.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Where is Reddy Kilowatt when you need him? In the 1940's Misa's grandfather worked for Florida Power and Light. Here is a photo of one of the service pins that he earned through the years. The industry retired this mascot in the 70's.
> 
> View attachment 242036


I remember him!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Elevation is reported to be 13 feet


Based on the available NOAA water level data she should be alright, so far as the surge is concerned.  However if she is close to the Gulf beach wave runup on top of the surge could reach higher than 13 feet.  Hope she is fine.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 29, 2022)

My family fared well. The storm hit south of them and  they were spared. Feeling very grateful that they're ok and SF folk in Florida are ok. At the same time, saying prayers for those who were impacted.


----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2022)

See where the Hurricane Ian Map says "Wilmington"?
I'm just above the "M" on the word "Wilmington".
Practically on the beach. My daughter has renters arriving.
Nobody seems concerned. Everyone's chill.
But I see the clouds above moving quickly and closer in 
a circular motion. And the wind is picking up.

Tomorrow it will go around me starting as a category 1
and changing to a tropical storm later tomorrow.
I'm on a barrier island but a high elevation so no flood worries. 

But the wind is picking up here now from the outer bands. 
You can see where the clouds are swirling on the map.
If it's a category 1 when it gets here then it will be 
my first hurricane...but not the eye of the storm I guess.

I ran around in the wind securing all items from the decks 
and patio, my heart pumping, now heading to the grocery store.

Sorry...couldn't delete the ad


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 29, 2022)

Lara said:


> I'm on a barrier island but a high elevation so no flood worries.


Sure hope not.  Sounds like you have a beautiful place, only driven that area once about 20 years ago, I was very impressed.

Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 29, 2022)

Thinking of you Lara .. hope all goes well for you and your daughter.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2022)

Keep safe, Lara!


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2022)

Hope everyone in South and North Carolina keep safe.  Even if it's only a Cat 1, it can punch a wallop. Heck, a Tropical Storm can do as much damage as a hurricane.


----------



## Chet (Sep 29, 2022)

I wonder how much home owner's insurance is in Florida compared to other states with no hurricanes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> My family fared well. The storm hit south of them and  they were spared. Feeling very grateful that they're ok and SF folk in Florida are ok. At the same time, saying prayers for those who were impacted.


I'm so glad for you Palides. @Lara I hope it will stay on path to veer away from you. Stay safe! @jujube  I'm glad that you are safe and hope you don't (or didn't) find too much damage.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 29, 2022)

Chet said:


> I wonder how much home owner's insurance is in Florida compared to other states with no hurricanes.


Great question.  Due to hurricanes and flooding, many years ago State Farm dropped my parents' policy so there was an organization started that provided homeowners' insurance at higher rates.  They took that.  I don't know if they are still active.  I was lucky enough to stay with State Farm because I'd lived in South Florida much longer.  And we all lived 25 miles from the coast.  

I will only say that homeowners' insurance these days is super expensive for coastal areas.  5 insurance companies that provided homeowners' insurance have gone out of business, so there is less competition.  I can only imagine what insurance will cost now.

https://nbc-2.com/news/2022/08/05/fifth-florida-home-insurance-company-goes-out-of-business/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Intense surge. Flooding starting to seem too similar to New Orleans/Katrina.
> 
> Also looks  a real life sharknado. Shark seen in flooded streets in Ft Myers.
> 
> ...


That's frightening! I always think when I see people walking in flood waters that I'd be afraid I'd encounter an undesirable creature. I'm in the city so it might not be a snake (but could be). Maybe it would be a rat. I just know I'd be freaked out if I had to do it.


----------



## David777 (Sep 29, 2022)

These peak eyewall winds are incredible:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575274365410746373

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575185681609265152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575247909431480338
Looking at damage from Ian other past hurricanes, I always wonder why owners of destroyed expensive boats and vehicles don't transport them out of the forecast paths once a storm is a day or two away and likely.  Vehicles especially just need to be driven and could be also used by homeowners and business owners to transport important items like computers and records.  Anyone living in such coastal city areas has years to come up with plans so it isn't like they don't have enough time.  Multistory parking garages could advertise their use to store vehicles and boats in event of storms.  Tow services could make money moving boats.  People in other Florida cities ought make preparations and no doubt some do but then apparently most do not?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 29, 2022)

David777 said:


> These peak eyewall winds are incredible:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575274365410746373
> ...


That's the same hotel that Ginger Zee (ABC GMA) was reporting from because she mentioned the little pier house with the blue roof that eventually got covered. Some of the meteorologists were out in the worst of it, which I thought was foolish. One could barely walk and one (Ali Velshi) got hit by a broken tree limb.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 29, 2022)

Florida residents may All take a financial hit due to this massive storm, and the effects it will have on insurance....both on trying to make a claim, and future costs.  

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/hurricane-ian-could-cripple-floridas-164500343.html


----------



## Seren (Sep 29, 2022)

The reports I've seen throughout the day from live online news broadcasts have been terrifying and my heart goes out to all who have suffered in whatever way due to this awful storm - the size of it shown on satellite images were almost unbelievable. Praying for all concerned.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 29, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Intense surge. Flooding starting to seem too similar to New Orleans/Katrina.
> 
> Also looks  a real life sharknado. Shark seen in flooded streets in Ft Myers.
> 
> ...


That video with the shark may have been doctored.

https://www.cnbctv18.com/world/hurr...ing-in-flooded-streets-but-is-it-14832351.htm


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2022)

Lara said:


> Tomorrow it will go around me starting as a category 1
> and changing to a tropical storm later tomorrow.
> I'm on a barrier island but a high elevation so no flood worries.


Stay safe...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 30, 2022)

Lara said:


> See where the Hurricane Ian Map says "Wilmington"?
> I'm just above the "M" on the word "Wilmington".
> Practically on the beach. My daughter has renters arriving.
> Nobody seems concerned. Everyone's chill.
> ...


Thinking of you Lara. Be careful.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2022)

Well, looks like I'll be experiencing my first hurricane Cat1. Thank you for the kind well wishes. I'm already getting a lot of wind and rain but I feel safe inside. Praying or all those south of me who have lost so much. It's a monster

My daughter will be heading to Wilmington for a Yoga retreat this afternoon so she's the one I'm worried about. They haven't canceled it...yet. I can't imagine that they will follow through with this. Her husband will accompany her...he's very protective and has the right vehicle for this but still *shaking my head*. They're fearless. I'm a wimp.


----------



## Remy (Sep 30, 2022)

Seren said:


> The reports I've seen throughout the day from live online news broadcasts have been terrifying and my heart goes out to all who have suffered in whatever way due to this awful storm - the size of it shown on satellite images were almost unbelievable. Praying for all concerned.


You pretty much summed up how I've been feeling. It's really hard to watch the news of reporters going into people's homes. Now destroyed. 

It was also mentioned some didn't have insurance. I believe that was the case with the many mobile homes destroyed in the Paradise, California Camp Fire. One has to wonder where those people will go.


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Great question.  Due to hurricanes and flooding, many years ago State Farm dropped my parents' policy so there was an organization started that provided homeowners' insurance at higher rates.  They took that.  I don't know if they are still active.  I was lucky enough to stay with State Farm because I'd lived in South Florida much longer.  And we all lived 25 miles from the coast.
> 
> I will only say that homeowners' insurance these days is super expensive for coastal areas.  5 insurance companies that provided homeowners' insurance have gone out of business, so there is less competition.  I can only imagine what insurance will cost now.
> 
> https://nbc-2.com/news/2022/08/05/fifth-florida-home-insurance-company-goes-out-of-business/


Maybe 20 years ago or so, State Farm applied to the State of Florida for permission to get out of the home insurance business in the state. Florida said sure, but you also have to stop selling auto insurance, too.  

That took care of that plan.  They're still selling both kinds of insurance.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

Chet said:


> I wonder how much home owner's insurance is in Florida compared to other states with no hurricanes.


In my experience awful.  Here is what it was for me, the last year I was there 2017 I think.  This was for a waterfront house that had been flooded five times in hurricanes and classified as "_Severe Repetitively flooded_", not typical:

Flood Insurance        $10,000 for only partial coverage but it was the most we could get.
Wind                           $2,500 never made a wind claim.
Regular Homeowners $2,000 did not cover wind or flood, never made a claim on this.

For a total of around $15,000, and we were told told to expect annual increases of 20% in the flood...

One of the reasons we sold out and left.


----------



## JB in SC (Sep 30, 2022)

When my parents visited Florida regularly in the 50’s, it was a vastly different situation. Almost nothing above two stories. No luxurious homes, mostly small beach houses. As much as I enjoyed vacationing in the state for over 60 years, I never had any wish to live there. Same thing with the Lowcountry. I visit, enjoy, and come back to the foothills.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

JB in SC said:


> When my parents visited Florida regularly in the 50’s, it was a vastly different situation. Almost nothing above two stories. No luxurious homes, mostly small beach houses


I think we can thank our federal government for some of those changes.  In the 50s flood insurance was not available.  No one built in flood prone areas unless they could pay cash and accept the risks.  No mortgages were available without insurance.

No private insurance companies could afford the risk of offering flood insurance.  Still mostly can't.

Late 60s enter the government to fix things and the Federal Flood Insurance program was developed.  It allowed people to build in very risky places and the government to accept the risk.  I have to admit that I benefited from it, but if I were in charge I'd eliminate any government involvement in flood, or wind insurance.

Not the only problem of course, but a big part of it.


----------



## Lara (Sep 30, 2022)

I don't have to pay flood insurance because of my elevation. But I do pay expensive "builders insurance" until I'm living in the house. USAA wont give anyone in 2 states home insurance unless they are living in the house...Florida and North Carolina....Grrr. 

Checked on my house during one of the lulls in the hurricane bands and no problems except the workman's Porta-Potty blew over on it's side down by the street. A man stopped to take a photo of it...it will probably end up online with a  funny meme lol. I was afraid to ask him why.

Meanwhile, 3 men at separate times stopped out front to ask if I was the owner and compliment the house. It was all about the house (darn...lol) and telling me I should get a generator, a golf cart, and grass with a sprinkler system in the front (it's just sand right now). Just then a big band of wind and rain came...so back to my daughter's I went.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

Lara said:


> I don't have to pay flood insurance because of my elevation.


That's good, but you might consider it anyway.  

For houses above the flood elevation its much less expensive, I have purchased it for around $200 to $300 per year.  Given where you are there is still some flood risk.  The flood zones are based on a 100 year storm, and those do happen.  And they are not always right.  If I lived where you are I'd get it.  I suggest you ask your agent what it would cost.

I had a cousin in Louisiana who was above the flood elevation.  He was wiped out about 5 years ago, without flood insurance.  He managed to rebuild and just this year got flooded again.  It happens.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 30, 2022)

I have a good friend who lived in Chicago and couldn't take the winters and crime anymore.  She and her husband moved to a golfing community near the coast of South Carolina.  They had been looking to move to Naples.  I sent her a text saying "aren't you glad you didn't move to Naples?", then I realized South Carolina is being hit by Hurricane Ivan.  This storm is a monster!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

Lara said:


> 3 men at separate times stopped out front to ask if I was the owner and compliment the house. It was all about the house (darn...lol) and telling me I should get a generator, a golf cart, and grass with a sprinkler system in the front (it's just sand right now). Just then a big band of wind and rain came...so back to my daughter's I went.


I am sure it is nice, and yes there are always more things to buy.  A generator can be a good idea, losing power after storms isn't unusual.  Problems are usually finding a place to keep it, maintaining it so it will work in a few years when you need it, and fueling it.  If you don't have gas finding and storing the gasoline is a problem.

I found on the sand fertilizer can do more to green things up than water.  Try just planting sea oats, they take nothing but maybe a little water for a few months after first planting.  Or just enjoy the sand!

I envy you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 30, 2022)

I found pictures online in the local "newspaper" for the area my BFF lives in. The pictures were of the street she lives on but not her block. The captions state that street was muddy and some of the condos had downed palm trees but the buildings along the street were all in tact. It seems they must've had a bit of flooding but nothing like the storm surges in other Florida locations. Since I still haven't heard from her, I feel a little bit more at ease. Another article from that same publication stated that all of her town and surrounding counties are without power and sketchy cell service though power is being restored slowly.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> though power is being restored slowly


Restoring power after storms like this is often the biggest irritant to most people.  We were once 2 months without it...

Hope your friend has it soon.  Sounds like they are working pretty hard.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 30, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Restoring power after storms like this is often the biggest irritant to most people.  We were once 2 months without it...
> 
> Hope your friend has it soon.  Sounds like they are working pretty hard.


Rob...I don't know how you did it !! After Sandy, we were without power in our complex (and surrounding areas, I imagine) for 5 days. I couldn't take it anymore and wound up staying with my (future) DIL. It was a cold October and though I had things I could eat and even a way to heat (albeit slowly) stuff up, it was too cold to stay here at night. Unfortunately, our complex is not set up for generator use.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2022)

From what I'm seeing on the news, it looks like utter devastation for some of those Florida communities. They will have to be rebuilt from the ground up; there's nothing left but wreckage. The question is, should they be rebuilt at all?  They are beautiful, yes, but does it make any sense to put a house, probably made of flimsy materials, right in the path of hurricanes that return every year, some not too bad, but some devastating. And many of those houses are not insured. How are those people going to live now? Can we expect the government to build emergency shelters for millions of people?

I have a feeling there will be lots of people moving away from those areas, maybe moving in with friends and relatives, at least for a while, having to enroll their kids in new schools, and losing all their possessions, not to mention their jobs. Their lives are in a state of wreckage.


----------



## Been There (Oct 1, 2022)

A former Marine buddy had a double wide mobile home destroyed in Winter Haven during the hurricane. He’s really in a bad way with not having any insurance and he tells me he doesn’t have any money. There is no food or water on grocery store shelves as of yesterday. He texted me this morning that he now has electricity.

He’s asking for help, so I have decided to drive down tonight. It’s about a 12-13 hour drive. I would fly, but I am taking food and water with me. This guy is an alcoholic that’s been dry for the past 2 years. He texted 7 of us and I was the only person offering to help. I don’t have a family or any relatives in the area, so I have the time and I would not like to see him relapse over this. I am going to lie down at about 2 this afternoon and leave for Florida about 8.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> A former Marine buddy had a double wide mobile home destroyed in Winter Haven during the hurricane. He’s really in a bad way with not having any insurance and he tells me he doesn’t have any money. There is no food or water on grocery store shelves as of yesterday. He texted me this morning that he now has electricity.
> 
> He’s asking for help, so I have decided to drive down tonight. It’s about a 12-13 hour drive. I would fly, but I am taking food and water with me. This guy is an alcoholic that’s been dry for the past 2 years. He texted 7 of us and I was the only person offering to help. I don’t have a family or any relatives in the area, so I have the time and I would not like to see him relapse over this. I am going to lie down at about 2 this afternoon and leave for Florida about 8.


I am proud of you.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> A former Marine buddy had a double wide mobile home destroyed in Winter Haven during the hurricane. He’s really in a bad way with not having any insurance and he tells me he doesn’t have any money. There is no food or water on grocery store shelves as of yesterday. He texted me this morning that he now has electricity.
> 
> He’s asking for help, so I have decided to drive down tonight. It’s about a 12-13 hour drive. I would fly, but I am taking food and water with me. This guy is an alcoholic that’s been dry for the past 2 years. He texted 7 of us and I was the only person offering to help. I don’t have a family or any relatives in the area, so I have the time and I would not like to see him relapse over this. I am going to lie down at about 2 this afternoon and leave for Florida about 8.


@Been There 

Your friend is very fortunate to have your help .. bless your big heart.
Safe travels to you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> A former Marine buddy had a double wide mobile home destroyed in Winter Haven during the hurricane. He’s really in a bad way with not having any insurance and he tells me he doesn’t have any money. There is no food or water on grocery store shelves as of yesterday. He texted me this morning that he now has electricity.
> 
> He’s asking for help, so I have decided to drive down tonight. It’s about a 12-13 hour drive. I would fly, but I am taking food and water with me. This guy is an alcoholic that’s been dry for the past 2 years. He texted 7 of us and I was the only person offering to help. I don’t have a family or any relatives in the area, so I have the time and I would not like to see him relapse over this. I am going to lie down at about 2 this afternoon and leave for Florida about 8.


Good for you!!

Where is your friend sleeping now?  Will you have a place to stay when you get there?  I suspect local hotels are quite full.

Is his home totally destroyed or is it repairable?

Be sure he gets registered with FEMA, if he has not already.  They often do things like provide and/or pay for a hotel room for people in his situation.  They are a PIA to deal with, but can give some help.  They used to provide temporary trailers, but I am not sure that's the case any more.

You should consider taking a few gas cans, its possible the local gas stations are without power and not open.  After Wilma we had to take cans of gas to my father for a few weeks.  He mostly needed it to keep his generator running.

Winter Haven is far enough inland that local services may still be mostly available, hope so.

Good luck to you and your friend, he has a very good friend in you.


----------



## Lara (Oct 1, 2022)

That is so nice of you BeenThere but why doesn't your buddy call VA Services, Red Cross or Samaritan's purse, or Habitat for Humanity? I guess they're overwhelmed. I'm sure there's a hotline he can call for resources available. Try DisasterAssistance.gov


----------



## Lara (Oct 1, 2022)

QUICK LINKS​
Florida Division of Emergency Management Emergency Service Request
Florida Disaster Page
Seminole Tribe of Florida Disaster Page
Florida's Emergency Information for Hurricane Ian
Florida's Disability Disaster Information
Florida Division of Emergency Management Shelter Information Index
State & Local Resources
LOCAL RESOURCES​
Florida Division of Emergency Management
Florida Office of the Governor
FEMA Region 4
SOCIAL MEDIA​
Florida Division of Emergency Management Facebook
@FLSERT Twitter
@FEMARegion4 Twitter
TRIBAL RESOURCES​
Florida Governor's Council on Indian Affairs
Seminole Tribe of Florida Disaster Page
Seminole Tribe of Florida Office of Emergency Management
Miccosukee Tribe of Indians of Florida (Facebook)
HOW TO HELP​
*Please do not self-deploy.* If you want to volunteer as part of the Hurricane Ian recovery, visit Florida’s official volunteer portal at volunteerflorida.org to find volunteer opportunities. 
*Volunteer to help.* There will be volunteer opportunities for months, often years, after the disaster. A list of agencies with volunteer opportunities can be found on National Voluntary Organizations Active in Disaster website. 
*Cash is the best donation.* After a disaster, people always want to help, but It’s important to donate responsibly. When people support voluntary organizations with financial contributions, it helps ensure a steady flow of important services to the people in need after a disaster. You can donate at www.volunteerflorida.org/donatefdf or text DISASTER to 20222.
*Identify what is needed.* Before donating supplies connect with organizations working in the affected area to, how much is needed and when it is needed. Used clothing is never needed in a disaster area. Unwanted donations can overwhelm charities on the ground because they need to be received sorted. 
*Family and friend reunification.* If you need assistance locating a missing friend or relative call the Red Cross at 800-733-2767 and provide as much detail as you can to assist us in potentially locating your missing loved one.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2022)

I have a long time friend who lives  inland from  Ft. Meyers ...   today they are looking at very soggy ground,  and uprooted trees all around,  but their house is intact,  minus electricity.
A few small things outside  were left unharmed,  like a bird feeder  ..???  Hurricanes (and tornados)  do some very strange things.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

@Lara offers some great advice and lots of good resources.

However with respect to this one, your buddy may be better off with your help.  Only you would know.  I think the advice is more generally directed, they don't want too many people arriving without specific plans.  I do know of a number of cases where the only useful help people got was from family and/or friends. 


Lara said:


> *Please do not self-deploy.*


----------



## Been There (Oct 1, 2022)

Lara said:


> That is so nice of you BeenThere but why doesn't your buddy call VA Services, Red Cross or Samaritan's purse, or Habitat for Humanity? I guess they're overwhelmed. I'm sure there's a hotline he can call for resources available. Try DisasterAssistance.gov


He’s been through the system (VA & AAA) and they have told him that they have done all they can to treat his alcoholism. As for help with getting back on his feet, he texted me saying that FEMA is overwhelmed and it will be days before they get to him. He needs help now. He is alone. He lost his family through being an alcoholic. I will be able to provide him with immediate help, by providing food, water and whatever else is needed. Hopefully, I can set him up in a hotel room for a month. Worse case scenario, I will bring him back home with me to crash for awhile until he can get back on his feet. I don’t turn my back on a fellow Marine.


----------



## Been There (Oct 1, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I am proud of you.


You are a retired Naval Officer. You understand more than anyone that we have a duty to help each other. Once a Marine always a Marine.


----------



## Been There (Oct 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Good for you!!
> 
> Where is your friend sleeping now?  Will you have a place to stay when you get there?  I suspect local hotels are quite full.
> 
> ...


Jimmy Boy, his nickname, is sleeping at a neighbors. I told him to start searching for a hotel/motel room. I will try to take pictures and share them when I get home. His nickname was Jimmy Boy. He had JB previously signed onto his plane, but the Commandant thought it stood for Jim Beam, so we had to change the monicker and that’s how he became Jimmy Boy.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> You are a retired Naval Officer. You understand more than anyone that we have a duty to help each other. Once a Marine always a Marine.


Indeed!


----------



## Been There (Oct 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Been There
> 
> Your friend is very fortunate to have your help .. bless your big heart.
> Safe travels to you.


Thanks for all of your support. I know it may be difficult for some people to understand the loyalty the Marine Corps has to one another. It’s something that is repeated to us over and over again. We all like to think we have friends that would do anything for us in a time of an emergency, but just like in this case, JB texted 7 of us and I was the only one to reach out and let him know help is on the way. Two of the others had family events planned and the others didn’t reply. I am in a position that I can do this and am glad to do it. Although it is about duty, I do it willfully.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> Jimmy Boy, his nickname, is sleeping at a neighbors. I told him to start searching for a hotel/motel room.


FEMA has paid for rooms like this in the past, probably will this time too.  He could apply for assistance online at https://www.fema.gov/disaster/hurricane-ian even if it takes a while for them to get to him applying now is a good idea.

And keep all receipts for any related costs.  Some of these maybe refunded by FEMA if you do.  Particularly hotel/motel room reciepts.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

@Been There another thought on getting some action from FEMA. 

Calling your congress person.  I did this once years ago for my Grandmother.  Her house had been flooded and she could not get anyone to answer her calls.  It was before cell phones and her home phone was out due to the flood.  After speaking to someone in the Congressional office it was just a few hours until someone from FEMA showed up at her door.  She did get some help, and was the first in her neighborhood to get phone service restored.  You only need to speak to someone in the office, not the Congress person directly.

The real reason they help is they are always looking for good stories to tell the public come election time, and that is close now.  Your friend sounds like a good story an aging Vet who lost his home and can't get help otherwise. 

Might try the Governor's office as well, he is running for reelection, and probably for President in 2024. 

Flood and disaster response has lost or won a lot of elections for politicians...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> Thanks for all of your support. I know it may be difficult for some people to understand the loyalty the Marine Corps has to one another. It’s something that is repeated to us over and over again. We all like to think we have friends that would do anything for us in a time of an emergency, but just like in this case, JB texted 7 of us and I was the only one to reach out and let him know help is on the way. Two of the others had family events planned and the others didn’t reply. I am in a position that I can do this and am glad to do it. Although it is about duty, I do it willfully.


@Been There 

I hear you, and hope all goes well for your friend. Please take care, and get a lot of rest stops in, going and coming.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 1, 2022)

Anyone seen any video on how the hurricane proof houses faired against Ian?


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Anyone seen any video on how the hurricane proof houses faired against Ian?


No, is there one?  I'd be interested.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 1, 2022)

There are some built. Rounded tops more secure materials. Raised in case of surge. Google hurricane proof house.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Google hurricane proof house.


I did and there are lots of claims of being hurricane proof.  One of the most famous is the dome house on Pensacola Beach, see video below.

I studied this extensively when I lived in a beach house in Florida.  I wanted one of those!  Came to the conclusion that there is no 100% hurricane proof house, however if you want to and can spend enough money you can make a house a whole lot more hurricane resistant.  The Deltec homes are pretty good ( https://www.deltechomes.com/learn-more/hurricane-resistance/ ).  But cost more to build.  If I were building anew its probably the way I would go.

Problem is there are lots of reasons homes, particularly beach homes, fail in hurricanes.  Storm surge and water is the number one reason, and that is complex.  The heavy surf in a major storm can push waves up well above the storm surge height, up to 40 ft or more, hard to build that high.  And then there are the pilings or foundations, those are prone to erosion and damage from debris in the surf.  Hard to build a home that can withstand a 40 ft barge slamming into it.  Erosion is a problem of its own.  I have seen beach houses on good pilings end up in the Gulf over the new water, due to land loss erosion.  Fortunately these most severe damages are less common.

I went to see the Pensacola Dome house after Hurricane Opal in 1995, it was impressive all the old homes around it were gone.  It did flood but the structure survived.  One advantage it has is that it is not right on the beach, its a couple of blocks back.  The houses in-between were a good barrier.  If it ever fails I suspect it will be due to erosion.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am sure it is nice, and yes there are always more things to buy.  A generator can be a good idea, losing power after storms isn't unusual.  Problems are usually finding a place to keep it, maintaining it so it will work in a few years when you need it, and fueling it.  If you don't have gas finding and storing the gasoline is a problem.
> 
> I found on the sand fertilizer can do more to green things up than water.  Try just planting sea oats, they take nothing but maybe a little water for a few months after first planting.  Or just enjoy the sand!
> 
> I envy you!


We have a neighbor whose wife has several medical issues so they have a generator.  It is so loud that we can hear it 5 houses away, but we are fine with it.  We lost power a couple of weeks ago and she texted me to ask if we wanted to store food in their refrigerator.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 1, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> generator


We have a generator here in Utah.  A few years back we had a really strong windstorm with temperatures in the single digits.  Our heater did not work and the pipes froze.  It's gas heat, but needs electricity to run the fans, thermostat, ect.  Doesn't take a lot of electric power to keep it running, but some.  We have natural gas here so got a generator that runs on the gas, makes fueling easy.


----------



## Jules (Oct 1, 2022)

A forum friend in Florida had his house built to deal with storms.  Whole house generator, electric storm shutters, planned storage spaces, etc.  He plans for events so has a supply of food he can share with neighbours.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Oct 2, 2022)

I live in Lakeland and feel soooooooooooo lucky. We did have a tree fall on our garage and will be getting a new roof, but we feel fortunate and blessed all in all! It was creepy at 3am Thursday as we sat in the house all boarded up, could not see out but could hear the winds.The electricity was out for only 48 hours and it was weird being without electricity or the internet and the phone reception was spotty. My prayers go out to all who were so traumatized and lost so much


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Anyone seen any video on how the hurricane proof houses faired against Ian?



Any   hurricane proof houses in this video?  ...  this is a drone view of the Ft. Myers area,  taken yesterday.
Hard to understand where they even begin.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 2, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Any   hurricane proof houses in this video?  ...  this is a drone view of the Ft. Myers area,  taken yesterday.
> Hard to understand where they even begin.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-solutions/2022/10/01/punta-gorda-hurricane-ian-damage/


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 3, 2022)

.....an amazing video of the hurricane.


----------



## Been There (Oct 3, 2022)

I drove all night on Saturday and arrived here in Winter Haven at about 10:30 yesterday morning. Driving through the mobile home park where my friend lives didn't look so bad until I got to his street. His street took the brunt of the storm. I tried to figure out how 350 homes looked pretty much in good shape with just a piece or two missing and his street looked like a bomb went off. It made no sense. I took pictures and will share them when I get home. I used a digital camera, but don't have the insert card to put the micro card into to put it into my laptop.

Late last night, we were finally able to get ahold of FEMA and they will find him temporary housing today and that will give him a place to hang his hat until he can find somewhere more permanent. Since he doesn't have insurance, FEMA will also help him with setting him up in another mobile home and as they put it, "will probably be able to give him a grant, which unlike a loan, it will not have to be repaid." All great news. He will have to go into the temporary FEMA office here in town and take his title to his once owned home, ID, SS card and other documents and they will do the rest. I was amazed at how organized and proficient they are. I never knew a government agency to be so eager to help and be ready to get it done NOW.

One thing that did bug was that I knew he got a pretty nice pension from his time in the military, so I had to ask him what was he doing with his money. I didn't want to sound intrusive, so I kind of worked it into the conversation at the time. He said he was paying off old bills that him and his ex-wife accrued during their marriage. They were in credit card debt of $35,000, plus he was ordered to continue paying her insurance and 50% of the mortgage for the next 3 years. This man has had a run of really bad luck and his drinking added to his misery.

At about 11 last night, he received a call from the Red Cross asking him if he had a place to sleep last night. He was staying at a neighbors for a few days, but I got a hotel room yesterday with two beds, so he is staying with me. I will leave once I am sure FEMA has him situated. I was afraid that he may have taken up drinking again, but there was none of that in sight. I took him to dinner at Manny's Chop House here in Winter Haven and he had a good dinner, no drinks, just Diet Cokes. I made sure that I didn't order any alcohol for myself, either. He didn't even mention anything about drinking, so that was a relief.

His mobile home was completely destroyed. On Friday and Saturday, the park maintenance took the home apart and put it into a pile of aluminum and vinyl so the frontend loader could scoop it up and put it into a dump truck. The park had 17 men living within the community that volunteered to try to pick up and get rid of all the debris left behind the storm's path. There must have been aluminum strewn about. I also saw a lot of insulation lying around that had not yet been cleaned up.

I am hoping that after a few phone calls, I can finish up here and head back home tomorrow. Just to show you how insensitive some people are, on Thursday morning, the day after the storm passed, outsiders were coming into the park and picking up aluminum that blew off the homes, so they could take the pieces to a junk dealer for cash. The park, which is normally gated, but due to not having electricity had to leave the gates open. To protect the park, management hired armed security to check anyone coming into the park to make certain they were a resident. Electricity as been restored as has cable and internet.

I think Jimmy is going to be OK. When I got here, he ran out to meet me and gave me a bear hug with tears in his eyes. To me, that was worth more than any money that I have spent. I will put pictures up after I get home.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Any hurricane proof houses in this video? ... this is a drone view of the Ft. Myers area, taken yesterday.


Great video, thanks!  Most of it is right along the waterfront where you'd expect the most damage.  Those boats once cut loose do a lot of damage.


Bonnie said:


> Hard to understand where they even begin.


Communities have recovered from worse, Katrina was much worse.


Jackie23 said:


> .....an amazing video of the hurricane.


That is a good video, note how the wind direction changes towards the end, as the eye passes by.

Hard to tell if its really a 15 ft storm surge though.  The water looks about 3 feet deep, so it depends on what the elevation of the land was here.  I am skeptical of the 15 ft number, raw data suggests no more than 8 feet.  

It will take a while for the data to be digested and analyzed, then we will know more about what the actual surge, and wind, was.  However as this shows even 3 feet of water can do a whole lot of damage.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 3, 2022)

Been There said:


> I tried to figure out how 350 homes looked pretty much in good shape with just a piece or two missing and his street looked like a bomb went off. It made no sense


Might have been a tornado, hurricanes spawn a lot of tornadoes, damage looks much like you describe.


Been There said:


> I think Jimmy is going to be OK.


Hope so, if he is you are playing no small part in it.  Good for  you!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2022)

Been There said:


> I drove all night on Saturday and arrived here in Winter Haven at about 10:30 yesterday morning. Driving through the mobile home park where my friend lives didn't look so bad until I got to his street. His street took the brunt of the storm. I tried to figure out how 350 homes looked pretty much in good shape with just a piece or two missing and his street looked like a bomb went off. It made no sense. I took pictures and will share them when I get home. I used a digital camera, but don't have the insert card to put the micro card into to put it into my laptop.
> 
> Late last night, we were finally able to get ahold of FEMA and they will find him temporary housing today and that will give him a place to hang his hat until he can find somewhere more permanent. Since he doesn't have insurance, FEMA will also help him with setting him up in another mobile home and as they put it, "will probably be able to give him a grant, which unlike a loan, it will not have to be repaid." All great news. He will have to go into the temporary FEMA office here in town and take his title to his once owned home, ID, SS card and other documents and they will do the rest. I was amazed at how organized and proficient they are. I never knew a government agency to be so eager to help and be ready to get it done NOW.
> 
> ...


@Been There 

How truly awful for your friend to see his home decimated and trashed.

Bless your big heart. These are the times that really count and show others what a true friend really is.


----------



## Been There (Oct 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Been There
> 
> How truly awful for your friend to see his home decimated and trashed.
> 
> Bless your big heart. These are the times that really count and show others what a true friend really is.


Thanks for the kind words. I went to the store yesterday afternoon to pickup some supplies. I have a suite at the Hampton Inn and we have a refrigerator and microwave, which most hotels have in today's world, so I thought I would buy a few things we could use and heat or keep cold if we needed something to snack on. I went to 6 different stores and no one had milk. The one clerk recommended I buy a box of powder milk that you mix with water. No, thanks. I went to McDonald's and bought some small boxes of milk they use for kids' meals for cereal this morning, which did work out OK. I was told that Publix may have milk later today. 

Jimmy wanted to stay up last night and share stories, but I was drained and went to bed early. It's good seeing him again. I told him how proud we all are of him for getting on the wagon and stop drinking. I think losing his wife was an eye awakening. He really loved her, but as he told me, he chose the bottle.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2022)

Been There said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I went to the store yesterday afternoon to pickup some supplies. I have a suite at the Hampton Inn and we have a refrigerator and microwave, which most hotels have in today's world, so I thought I would buy a few things we could use and heat or keep cold if we needed something to snack on. I went to 6 different stores and no one had milk. The one clerk recommended I buy a box of powder milk that you mix with water. No, thanks. I went to McDonald's and bought some small boxes of milk they use for kids' meals for cereal this morning, which did work out OK. I was told that Publix may have milk later today.
> 
> Jimmy wanted to stay up last night and share stories, but I was drained and went to bed early. It's good seeing him again. I told him how proud we all are of him for getting on the wagon and stop drinking. I think losing his wife was an eye awakening. He really loved her, but as he told me, he chose the bottle.


It's extremely hard kicking alcohol, so, good for Jimmy .. even though he lost his marriage. It sounds like
you've got everything under control there. Enjoy your time with your friend, though the reason for your reunion is so unfortunate.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Jimmy has temporary living quarters for the time being. Between FEMA and the Governor's Florida hurricane Disaster relief, he will probably be able to get into a used home in the near future. Things are looking much better than they did 6 days ago. 

The park had cleaned up most of the park by Sunday, but here are a few pictures. The first one is what was left of Jimmy's house. The majority of the home was taken down and scrapped. All that was standing is the shed.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Here's another pile of aluminum that wasn't carted away yet.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

More of the remainder of the house that was taken apart.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Another home waiting to be repaired.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

And another with the roof over missing.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

And another.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Last one.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

The weird part was that out of the 300+ homes in the park, only 2 were destroyed and 27 were damaged. The remaining homes either suffered very little damage or no damage. Some of the residents actually stayed and rode out the storm. One lady told me that she hid under the bed when the winds started shaking her home.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

The Florida Governor suspended collecting the gas tax, so I was able to purchase gas at $2.98 gallon. He also suspended tolls on all Florida state toll roads. Jimmy applied for a low cost loan from the SBA through FEMA to help him purchase a replacement home. He will receive a grant to also help pay for a replacement home. 

Neighbors are out and about trying to repair what they can because getting a contractor to do any work right now is difficult. It did my heart good seeing neighbors helping neighbors. I helped with as much as I could. I didn't think seeing 75-85 year old people climbing ladders was safe, so I felt it necessary to try to chip in and help out.


----------



## Jules (Oct 5, 2022)

Thanks for being a great friend, @Been There   Will Jimmy be able to have his new home placed on the same lot.  Is it a rented or owned pad within the park?


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 5, 2022)

Been There said:


> The weird part was that out of the 300+ homes in the park, only 2 were destroyed and 27 were damaged. The remaining homes either suffered very little damage or no damage. Some of the residents actually stayed and rode out the storm. One lady told me that she hid under the bed when the winds started shaking her home.


You’re doing a good thing, good for you.

The only reaction button I can figure out how to use on my phone is like, just wanted to let you know I don’t like what I saw in the pictures but I appreciate your posting well.

Do you think it could’ve been a tornado, they do damage very similar to what you described and are common in hurricanes. Anyway both your friend and the other folks there are lucky to have you. I know what cleaning up after a hurricane can feel like. Having helps great!


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Jules said:


> Thanks for being a great friend, @Been There   Will Jimmy be able to have his new home placed on the same lot.  Is it a rented or owned pad within the park?


Great question. I went with him to the office to get further information regarding how to pay HOA fees, etc.. This is when I learned that his park was a co-op, meaning he was a shareholder. His HOA fee is a very low $140 per month, which includes trash pickup and water. When he left the military, he took his money that he had put aside, plus his retirement and bought a share in the park, which was $35,000. His home was used, but updated and was another $40,000. Not bad for a 1390 sq. ft. home. After he bought that, paid his support and legal fees, he was broke, except for a few thousand bucks. 

The home he is looking at, or any other used home cannot be moved. They don’t move used mobile homes in most parks. He wants to stay in the park and there are a few homes for sale now, so if he decides on one of those, the home will stay put and he will just need to put his personal belongings in it and his kitchen utensils and other things for going back into home ownership like we all had to at one time, except as it stands now, he has nothing. No clothes, TV, not even a toothbrush. This is where the grant from FEMA will help him and then Florida’s Governor and state congress set up a Florida Disaster Fund, which he will also be eligible for.


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You’re doing a good thing, good for you.
> 
> The only reaction button I can figure out how to use on my phone is like, just wanted to let you know I don’t like what I saw in the pictures but I appreciate your posting well.
> 
> Do you think it could’ve been a tornado, they do damage very similar to what you described and are common in hurricanes. Anyway both your friend and the other folks there are lucky to have you. I know what cleaning up after a hurricane can feel like. Having helps great!


We were told that it was the wind gusts that caused the damage. Tornadoes were mentioned, but not confirmed. 
As I walked through the park, I saw one elderly gentleman climbing a ladder with a screwdriver and an adjustable wrench in his back pockets. I thought “What in the world?” I walked over and asked him what was he planning on doing. He said there was a large section of his roof broken off and hitting against the top of his coach making noise and he can’t sleep. So I asked him how about letting me give it a go. I told him I was bored and needed a job, so he backed off the ladder and told me to go ahead. I was able to take care of the problem and when I came down off the ladder, he was handing me money. I was almost insulted. Why do people think everyone that does a nice thing for them wants paid? I refused the money and he thanked me and I left. His neighbor told me that the man was 82 years old. I found plenty to do and helped those that I could, but now am leaving later tonight. Tommy is all set, so I can go home. I am no different than most of us. We see a neighbor needing help, we try to help them.

One lady asked me if I can fix her awning that hung over the front of her home. I took a look at it and saw that the wind must have grabbed the awning and tried to rip it off because some of the screws were pulled out. I asked her if she had any screws and of course, she didn’t. Lowes is about 7-8 miles away, so I told her I would be back. As I was leaving the park, there was a man on top of a roof starting a repair job. His truck read “Anderson’s Sheet Metal.” I stopped and told him what I was trying to do and if he had a few screws I could buy. He handed me a handful of screws and said “You’re welcome.” I said thanks and went back to where I was working and fixed the awning. Again, here comes the money. I looked at her and smiled and told her to have a nice day.

Right now, it’s difficult to find repair people. It was nice to see neighbors helping each other.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> Anyone seen any video on how the hurricane proof houses faired against Ian?



Called Babcock  Ranch ...  they are inland about 30 miles for Ft. Myers,  but didn't have any damage and never lost power. 

_In 2018, Wilkerson became one of the first 100 residents of Babcock Ranch — an innovative community north of Fort Myers where homes are built to withstand the worst that Mother Nature can throw at them without being flooded out or losing electricity, water or the internet.

The community is located 30 miles inland to avoid coastal storm surges. Power lines to homes are all run underground, where they are shielded from high winds. Giant retaining ponds surround the development to protect houses from flooding. As a backup, streets are designed to absorb floodwaters and spare the houses._

more in the link below ........

https://www.iowapublicradio.org/new...-hurricanes-endured-ian-with-barely-a-scratch


----------



## Been There (Oct 6, 2022)

I don’t know if this is true or just what is or isn’t so. As I was helping put a tarp on a roof of my friend’s neighbor’s home, a cop came through and stopped at the front of the home. He asked whose vehicle this was. I told him it was mine. What have I done. He said nothing, but I saw your license plate frame and thought I would just say ‘hi’ to a fellow Marine. That started about a 45 minute conversation.

Fast forward, I told him about my friend’s house and no insurance and he told me that only about 25% Florida homeowners have insurance and that those with flood insurance were even less. I will have to research this to find out because I find it hard to imagine that his information can be correct. He also told us that some insurance companies are already complaining that they may run out of money. To me, this just doesn’t add up.

If this is true, I would think there will be some good deals on homes in the area shortly.

Jimmy called me just awhile ago and said that hotel rooms in Florida are at a premium right now. Very scarce to find. There are a lot of out of state contractors (supposedly) in the area of the hurricane’s path. How many are legit, your guess is as good as mine. My friend told me he likes where FEMA put him up and he was going to look at the 4 homes in the park that are up for sale. He said 2 of the 4 have no damage, 1 has very minimal damage and 1 is a forget it.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

> _*Fast forward, I told him about my friend’s house and no insurance and he told me that only about 25% Florida homeowners have insurance and that those with flood insurance were even less.*_


????
Question for you @Been There  ... or anyone in Florida

...  how can it be that people in Florida (and probably other states  too) do  not have to buy homeowners insurance?  Is it not mandatory there?
... And then not also  have flood insurance in areas  that flood...   
Doesn't the state  and/or   mortgage companies require it? 

In Texas,  if you own a house free and clear,   if you want to drop homeowners insurance I guess that's your right to gamble with  ... 
but the state requires Flood insurance on every home in a flood plan.  No getting out of that.


----------



## Been There (Oct 6, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> ????
> Question for you @Been There  ... or anyone in Florida
> 
> ...  how can it be that people in Florida (and probably other states  too) do  not have to buy homeowners insurance?  Is it not mandatory there?
> ...


I agree with you, but I’m not familiar with those laws. I would think if you have a mortgage, insurance would be required.


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 6, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> ????
> Question for you @Been There  ... or anyone in Florida
> 
> ...  how can it be that people in Florida (and probably other states  too) do  not have to buy homeowners insurance?  Is it not mandatory there?
> ...


If you have a mortgage, flood insurance it isn't mandatory unless the lender demands it. (Usually in extreme risk zones) Flood insurance was already expensive, but, since the re-drawing of the flood zone maps, (starting back around 2000) it has gone through the roof. It was sad in a way, because the drainage ditches and retention ponds have now became designated flood zones. Sad, because when people were buying houses, those houses near a retention pond cost more because they were protected by said pond. 
This site explains a lot of the variations.
https://www.valuepenguin.com/flood-insurance/florida


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2022)

Bless you, Been There.  You are a good friend to your pal.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 7, 2022)

Been There said:


> As I walked through the park, I saw one elderly gentleman climbing a ladder with a screwdriver and an adjustable wrench in his back pockets. I thought “What in the world?” I walked over and asked him what was he planning on doing. He said there was a large section of his roof broken off and hitting against the top of his coach making noise and he can’t sleep. So I asked him how about letting me give it a go. I told him I was bored and needed a job, so he backed off the ladder and told me to go ahead. I was able to take care of the problem and when I came down off the ladder, he was handing me money. I was almost insulted. Why do people think everyone that does a nice thing for them wants paid? I refused the money and he thanked me and I left. His neighbor told me that the man was 82 years old. I found plenty to do and helped those that I could, but now am leaving later tonight. Tommy is all set, so I can go home. I am no different than most of us. We see a neighbor needing help, we try to help them.


I think you are different from all too many people.  Not just helping your buddy, but helping strangers is a really good thing.

I may have told part of our hurricane story before, but after Dennis in 2005 we had lots of damage.  The entire downstairs, where we mostly lived had been washed through with ~4 ft of sea water.  All doors and windows were gone, as were a lot of our possessions, we lost a couch never to be seen again.  The house was filled with sand and mud, up to a foot deep.  For the first month we could only get to the house by boat so there was little we could do other than try to find a few valuables.  When the road was finally restored the mud had putrefied in the heat and humidity.  The smell was awful.  

When the road was first open we had only water, no power.  We started trying to clean up, and did get help from a lot of friends and relatives.  One stood out though, we called a woman who had cleaned house for us, she and her daughter showed up right away.  Over the next several days they worked in the heat, stench and bugs helping find things and dunging out the house.   We had water, not drinkable, but no power so cleaning was possible, but not great.  

At the end of the week I went to pay them and she was insulted,  She said what you said that this wasn't something to pay people for.  I knew this lady and her family, they needed the money a lot more than we did, and I know she had taken time off from other work to do it.  I was finally able to convince her that I would be reimbursed by insurance and she took some money.  It was a humbling experience.

We were ultimately able to rebuild, thanks to lots of help.  The downstairs was concrete floor and most walls were concrete block, so it was more salvageable than a frame house would have been.  Will never forget that lady and her daughter, they were the brightest part of the experience.


----------



## Been There (Oct 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I think you are different from all too many people.  Not just helping your buddy, but helping strangers is a really good thing.
> 
> I may have told part of our hurricane story before, but after Dennis in 2005 we had lots of damage.  The entire downstairs, where we mostly lived had been washed through with ~4 ft of sea water.  All doors and windows were gone, as were a lot of our possessions, we lost a couch never to be seen again.  The house was filled with sand and mud, up to a foot deep.  For the first month we could only get to the house by boat so there was little we could do other than try to find a few valuables.  When the road was finally restored the mud had putrefied in the heat and humidity.  The smell was awful.
> 
> ...


When you live in a senior mobile home park in Florida, I learned that some people are well off and living on nice pensions along with their SS, but don’t take that to mean everyone is doing financially well. I heard some pretty sorry stories from a few of the residents. One lady told me that she was thankful that I repaired her awning and didn’t expect to be paid. She said that up until her husband died a few years back, they were doing well, but when he died, his $3500 pension check stopped because according to her husband’s pension plan rules, the couple needed to be married for 10 years before she would be eligible to receive his pension and they had only been married 7 years. As such, she now only receives his SS payment. Another lady told me that if her cable bill goes up even $1 more dollar, she will have to cut the chord.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 7, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> ... how can it be that people in Florida (and probably other states too) do not have to buy homeowners insurance? Is it not mandatory there?
> ... And then not also have flood insurance in areas that flood...
> Doesn't the state and/or mortgage companies require it?


So far as I know no insurance is required by law.  However to get a mortgage lenders usually require it.  And to get a federally backed loan of any kind you are required to have flood insurance, if the house is in the 100 year flood zone.  Many homeowners go without insurance, some rich enough to accept the risk, and some too poor to afford it.  This is particularly true of Flood insurance, its capped at $250k, so of less value to the rich, and for older homes in flood zones can be very expensive.  

Lots of things are not covered by flood insurance, such as anything outside (septic tanks, sheds, decks, landscaping, etc)  or the first floor of some buildings.


----------



## jujube (Nov 4, 2022)

I received this from a friend who lives on the West coast of Florida.  It's amazing how we can laugh in the face of disaster:

"Well, everything's cleaned up here, the water has mostly gone back down and rebuilding has started.  Here's things that Hurricane Ian has taught us:"

1.  An oak tree on the ground looks four times bigger than it did standing up.
2.  Even after all these years, it is still nice to spend time with Col. Mustard in the ballroom with the lead pipe.
3.  When house hunting, look for closets with lots of leg room.
4.  Water from the shower is much colder than water from the kitchen sink and tastes just as bad.
5.  AA, C, and D are the only letters of the alphabet we really need.
6.  The four-way stop is still an ingenious reflection of civility.
7. Radio can be the best way to watch television.
8. Chainsaw-wielding men are nothing to be afraid of.
9. SUV's are the best makeshift tent on the market.
10.  You can use your washing machine as a cooler.
11.  It's your God-given right to sit on your back porch and eat Chinese takeout by candlelight in your underwear.
12.  We shouldn't complain about "useless" tools in the garage. We actually DO need a generator.
13.  You can't spell "priceless" without I-C-E.
14.  Downed power lines make excellent security systems.
15.  Lakes can generate waves.
16.  Gasoline is a value at any price.
17.  Cell Phones: breaking up isn't hard to do.
18.  The lifeblood of any disaster recovery is COFFEE.
19.  The need for your dog to go out and take care of business is inversely proportional to the severity of the storm.
20.  Candlelight is better than Botox. It takes years off your face.
21.  Air conditioning: BEST.INVENTION.EVER.
22.  Water is a comfort food. So are stale Cheetos.
23.  Shadow animals on the wall: still fun.
24.  No matter how hard the wind blows, roadside campaign signs will survive.
25.  It's extremely poor taste to admit your have power at your house in the presence of friends and neighbors who do not.
26.  There's a plus to having nothing in your refrigerator.
27.  Getting through the day should be an Olympic event.
28.  The movie theater can be a most pleasant place, even if the feature is a George Clooney movie.
29.  Somebody's got it worse.
30.  Somebody's got it better.  Obviously, they're getting preferential treatment.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 6, 2022)

Chet said:


> When vacationing at Treasure Island outside Tampa, I remember a sign saying "Elevation 1 foot" above sea level.


We lived in Treasure Island for 13 years, very pleasant town.  Our street was said to be 5' above sea level.  We never had a hurricane, but even a small tornado can ruin your whole day.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 6, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> How close would this hurricane be to Ormond-by-the sea, Florida?


Ormond is right above Daytona Beach.


----------

